# [OT-NHL] The Annual NHL Playoffs Thread: 2003



## Tom Cashel (Mar 26, 2003)

*EDIT: Why gum things up with another thread when the playoffs begin in a couple weeks?  This one is a nice start...*

Quote from _New York Post_, March 26, 2003:

*"The Rangers weren't exactly broken, but Glen Sather's fixing them, anyway."*

Isn't that what WotC is doing? 

Who are you folks rooting for in the playoffs?  I am, as always, rooting for the Rangers to make a miraculous appearance as the #8 team in the East.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Mar 26, 2003)

Not really rooting for anybody.  I can get into *playing* hockey, but not into watching it.


----------



## armac (Mar 26, 2003)

Who am I cheering for?

Gotta go with the hometown team:

Go Sens Go!!!

Other than that, I'll pull for the Leafs to win
far enough into the playoffs so they meet
the Sens.  Revenge will be sweet.

Angus


----------



## Tom Cashel (Mar 26, 2003)

Sens!  What a great club you've got there.

The downside of my fervent wish for the Rangers to get the 8-spot...

...is that they'll play the Sens in the first round.  

No smiley can fully embody my apprehension.


----------



## Harlock (Mar 26, 2003)

I am forever a Bruins fan.  Borque was/is my hero.  Neely was superb.  #4 left a legacy of defense in Beantown and I soooo love defensive hockey.  What's great is these great defensive players are just as well known for their offense, Neely even more so as a winger.  So anyway, go Bruins!


----------



## schporto (Mar 26, 2003)

Well I'm rooting for the B's too.  I actually get to see them tomarrow at Philly.  My wife's a Flyers fan though.
Oh and a side note - I seriously hope the Ragners do NOT make the playoffs.  This article on espn pretty much sums up my opinions why.  
-cpd


----------



## buzzard (Mar 26, 2003)

Well I am rooting against the Rangers to make the playoffs if that counts (I have great faith in the organization's ability to burn money to no avail). My Penguins have become a disgrace, so I can't very well be too concerned there. I suppose I could root for the Avs. Rooting against the Rangers won't last very long after all. 

buzzard


----------



## Drakron (Mar 26, 2003)

Err .... hire Glen Sather to revise the ranger class?


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 26, 2003)

Glen can't seem to fix a skate much less the problems with the Rangers.

Flyers fan but considering the ups and down of the Flyers team for the past 8 years...let's just say I'm skepticial. Hopeful mind you. Hell if we had Amonte when the Flyers still had a healthy Eric Lindros, the debaucle of Wings/Flyers wouldn't have been so bad. (Course the Flyers had to have better d-men but that's another issue.) 

In anycase I pick the Wings and Dallas to battle it out for the Cup. (At least the Western Version of it)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Mar 26, 2003)

schporto said:
			
		

> *I seriously hope the Ragners do NOT make the playoffs.  This article on espn pretty much sums up my opinions why.
> *




Yeah, I read that article the other day...

It's tough to be a Rangers fan these days.  How am I supposed to argue that Sather's not a hypocrite, or that my team doesn't suck?

I'll just say this: the jerseys I own don't say SATHER and they don't say COMCAST.  They say *RANGERS*.  I'm a fan of the _team_, and they've actually been playing like one for the past few weeks.  Playoff hopes are so very slim, but they still exist.  And if, by some Hockey-Gods miracle, they make it to the playoffs, I think they have the potential to beat any team out there.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 26, 2003)

I can't stand the Rangers, mainly because of Sather, also Lindross, Bure  (etc. other over paid under producing players)

Gotta go with Dallas, Turks back in net, it's all good)
I love the Sens in the east.  Bring the Hammer Chara!!
I would be torn to see them in the final, but Dallas is my team.

GO STARS!!!!


Paragon


----------



## mikebr99 (Mar 26, 2003)

I'll go out on a limb here, and say... Leafs vs Canucks in the final. 

Mike


----------



## Harlock (Mar 26, 2003)

I live in Texas and I like the Stars, but I do not think they can outlast the Wings.  I imagine we'll see soon enough.  Leafs -  Canucks?  Ohh, Ontario, riggghhhhtt.


----------



## Tzarevitch (Mar 26, 2003)

I am still holding out hope that the Rangers will make the playoffs. 

Tzarevitch


----------



## MThibault (Mar 26, 2003)

I have to go with the hometown Sens as well.  I just hope they don't meet the Leafs in the playoffs.  Four years in a row would be just too much.

The keys to Ottawa's success:  1) Hossa, Alfredsson and Chara staying healthy.  2) Bonk playing up to his potential. 3) Lalime playing his best game. 4) The Red Wings age catching up with them in game 6.

On Sather:

I was bemused a few years ago when Sather managed to sign a certain Czech left winger for his Oilers.  The headline read:  "Sather makes deal with Satan."  After his stellar success of the 80s and precipitous drop of the 90s who could blame him.


"I'll go out on a limb here, and say... Leafs vs Canucks in the final."

On CBC Radio One the other week the announcer finished up with the hockey scores and noted that based on that day's standings his prediction for May would be that the Sens and Canucks would be competing in the Stanley Cup finals and the Canadian media would have blanket coverage of the Leafs chances for next year.  

It would be funnier if it weren't true.

Cheers


----------



## squirrel (Mar 26, 2003)

*Devilishly Good*

Go *Devils*!!  There is no other team


----------



## hammymchamham (Mar 26, 2003)

HAHAHAHHA. As a Hockey fan AND a DnD fan, this thread is great. I'm a Blues fan (got a lot of family in St. Louis). Of course they'll do what they've done for the last quarter century, lose.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 27, 2003)

Flyers fan. I'm glad the Rangers aren't going to make it. That makes WFAN much more fun to listen to.


----------



## A'koss (Mar 27, 2003)

'Nucks to the Cuuuuup!   

Naslund, Bertuzzi, Jovo, Cloutier... so long as these guys stay healthy they have a shot. A Nucks / Sens Stanley Cup final would indeed be sweet.


A'koss.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm cheering for the Leafs. In fact, I'm going to get an epic bard (eg Celine Dion) to sing for them.


----------



## Harlock (Mar 27, 2003)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:
			
		

> *I'm cheering for the Leafs. In fact, I'm going to get an epic bard (eg Celine Dion) to sing for them. *




So that's Toronto's secret?  Motivation through sonic torture?  Hmm, think we can get Britney over to the Fleet center?


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 27, 2003)

Maybe Har, If I'd know if torture would work that well, I'd try it out on a lot more teams.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2003)

Oh, man...Rangers not only lose, but they lose to Pittsburgh  Put Straka on any AHL team and you have the Pens.  Dat's gotta hoit.

Anyway, I shouldn't be talking, my Habs might not cost $750 billion/season, but they sure stunk the joint up this season.  Guess I'm cheering for Sens in the East and Avs in the West.


----------



## tf360 (Mar 27, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *Flyers fan. I'm glad the Rangers aren't going to make it. That makes WFAN much more fun to listen to.  *




The guys on WFAN know virtually nothing about hockey and admitedly so, especially Mike and MD.  With baseball around the corner, I don't think that they'll spend much time talking about hockey or the Rangers in general.

I'm a big Rangers fan but they are a major problem for the league's payroll situation.  Holik is NOT a $9 million/year player, a fact clearly born out this season.  The Rangers have a good farm system in Hartford, but they simply refuse to just stick it out for a few seasons and let a good, young team develop.  Instead, they just push the panic button every season and pick up soon to be free agents and guys that get swept up by the NY atmosphere and don't hustle, backcheck or show a lot of heart.  

BTW, Detroit and NJ in the Cup final.  I hate the Devils, but I think that Brodeur can singlehandedly win a playoff series or two.  I just don't feel that the other Eastern conference teams match up in the goaltending department with the Devils.


----------



## Larry Fitz (Mar 27, 2003)

Islanders, always have, always will... that being said..

Sather fired Trottier with the intention of getting Kovalev and the others. I think their record would be just as good now if Trottier were still the coach. It was a setup to make himself look good if he could just get the Rangers into the playoffs (to be unceremoniously trounced in the first round by the Devils).

The problem with the NY Rangers is the same as the Wotc 3E Ranger, too much up front, not much in the long haul...


----------



## MulhorandSage (Mar 27, 2003)

This thing's so wide open this year that all bets are pretty much off. Though if someone held a gun to my head and forced me to pick, it'd be Detroit over Senators in the finals in six.

Of course I'm pulling for the Canucks - I've waited thirty-three years for a Vancouver team this good, and they're ready for a great run. Go 'Nucks go!

Scott Bennie


----------



## Tom Cashel (Mar 27, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Oh, man...Rangers not only lose, but they lose to Pittsburgh  Put Straka on any AHL team and you have the Pens.  Dat's gotta hoit.
> *




It hurt a lot.  I watched the whole damn thing.  It made me angry.  Angry...and...tired.

Let's GUT that flopping fish and build a team we can be proud of!

(The upside: my fiancee and I have tickets to see the Capitals pound the living daylights out of the Pens on April 5th...sixth row seats!)

Anyway, I'm going out on a limb and predicting a Detroit/Tampa Bay Cup final.


----------



## schporto (Mar 27, 2003)

The cup battle I want to see:
Flyers v. Avs  Those would be close games.  I'd guess a 7 game series.  They played great hockey a few weeks ago.
Cup final I dream of:
Bruins vs San Jose.  Not possible but such a pretty dream.
Cup final we'll probably see:
Wings v Devils.  Blech. 
Most likely event for playoffs:
Pat Quinn whinging about the refs and 'goalie interference'.



			
				MThibault said:
			
		

> *
> The keys to Ottawa's success:  1) Hossa, Alfredsson and Chara staying healthy. *




Silly Chara story.  My wife is 5'2".  We went to a Caps v Ilanders game (when Chara was there).  We were 2 or 3 rows off the ice.  I pointed Chara out noting "He's either the tallest or darn close to it player in the league."  Then we noticed, yeah he had skates on, but he was as tall as she was.  Literally they were eye to eye height.  She was 2 ro 3 rows up.  Since then her response to Chara has always been "He's not that tall."
-cpd


----------



## buzzard (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Devilishly Good*



			
				squirrel said:
			
		

> *Go Devils!!  There is no other team  *




Now that would make for a boring league.
"The devils have scored on themselves once more to make it Devils 2- Devils 1."

buzzard


----------



## Datt (Mar 27, 2003)

Have to go with the home team making it back to the cup,  that would be Stars!  As long as Turk stays healthy and is in goal, we are good to go.  If we get Teirgon back it is even better!

Cup I want to see:
Stars vs Devils, again, but this time the Stars winning!

My dream:
Ducks vs Devils with Ducks winning.  I know that ain't going to happen, but I would love to see it!


----------



## buzzard (Mar 27, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It hurt a lot.  I watched the whole damn thing.  It made me angry.  Angry...and...tired.
> 
> ...




Now let's not pick on my poor broke team so hard. They used to be good. In any case they did the league a service by driving a stake through the heart of those overpaid hacks. 

buzzard


----------



## Remathilis (Mar 27, 2003)

Sorry, My heart still with Detroit. Go Wings.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 27, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Now let's not pick on my poor broke team so hard. They used to be good. In any case they did the league a service by driving a stake through the heart of those overpaid hacks.
> 
> buzzard *




Agreed Buzz.

*prays that the devils DON'T make it past the first round...but is kind of doubting it...* In any case I'm still picking either Dallas or Detroit for the West. East, way to wide open at the moment. I'm sure the Avs will make it to at least the second round.


----------



## Welverin (Mar 27, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> **prays that the devils DON'T make it past the first round...but is kind of doubting it...**




Right there with you, there's no way the Flyers could beat them.


----------



## Ruvion (Mar 27, 2003)

Go! Leafs GO~!!


----------



## Paragon (Mar 27, 2003)

I like the Sens and all but do you guys think that they got "gritter" enought to make it past the leafs?  but given that a couple of the big trades quinn made are already out hurt do you think it matters? 
talk amongst yourselves.

GO STARS!!! 

Paragon


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 27, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Right there with you, there's no way the Flyers could beat them. *




They almost did...but that was a while ago and I still shake my head at the fact the Flyers LOST the series after being up by two games. But you are right Wel, not sure this Flyers team has what it takes.


----------



## blueshade (Mar 27, 2003)

*Devils All the Way!*

I am a Devils fan and I would love to see either a matchup with the Star or the Avs again.  Of course if the Avs were the opposing team this time I want the Devils to win.  Brodeur is worse than a woman scorn.  
Go DEVILS!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Mar 27, 2003)

This is the Canucks' year.

Bertuzzi, Naslund, Morrison, Jovonovski, Ohlund and Cloutier are the core.

But the role players (no, not that kind of role player) Linden, Klatt, Baron, Letowski, and May are top notch team guys.

Even the youngsters have come into their own: Cooke, Daniel Sedin, Reid, King, and Auld.

Our team's _worst_ player is Henrik Sedin, and he's "Marginal", not "bad".

Canucks. Mark my words.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 28, 2003)

going to have to disagree billy, I see vancouver much like the avs, a one trick pony. now granted it is a very nice pony, and don't get me wrong i really like the vancouver.  bertuzzi is a train, big ole style hockey!   but bertuzzi has scored 5 of 6 goals against dallas.  one guy, all the goals.  shut him down (not saying that is easy by any stretch but can be done, ask mario) and I don't see the depth.  not worried about the avs, detroit. they worry me. all games this season ended in ties.  should they meet, that will be a series!!!  )  

Paragon


----------



## Hoju (Mar 28, 2003)

Billy, lay off the Sedin sisters  . 
I so love whenever the Rangers lose.

Everyone knows that the cup winner will come out of the west, with a Vancouver/Detroit final. My predictions:
Standings:
1)Detroit
2)Dallas
3)Vancouver
4)St Louis
5)Colorado
6)Aneheim
7)Minnesota
8) Edmonton

Round 1)
Detroit over Edmonton in a long series
Dallas over Minnesota
Canucks over Ducks
St Louis over Colorado with Osgood pulling the series out of his a$$.
Round 2)
Detroit over the Blues 
Canucks over Dallas (in my heart I believe)
Round 3)
Canucks over Detroit (easier series than Dallas)
Round 4) Canucks over boring trapping eastern conference team.


GO CANUCKS!


----------



## MulhorandSage (Mar 28, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *This is the Canucks' year.
> 
> Bertuzzi, Naslund, Morrison, Jovonovski, Ohlund and Cloutier are the core.
> 
> ...




Henrik's undervalued. The real weak links are Letowski and Allen. And I happen to think Baron's one of the best defensive players in the league.

Whereever we got Reid from, I want two more. 

In the end, I hope anyone wins but the Devils, Leafs, and Stars. "Hold Time" hockey sucks. 

Scott Bennie


----------



## Teflon Billy (Mar 28, 2003)

MulhorandSage said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Henrik's undervalued. The real weak links are Letowski and Allen. And I happen to think Baron's one of the best defensive players in the league.*




Disagree with you on Henrik, Scott; but couldn't agree more about Baron. I mean how many times in a game can one guy lay down in front of an opponent's slapshot?



> *Wherever we got Reid from, I want two more. *




You and me both. What a surprise Reid has been.

I'm watchnig the Canucks pound the snot out of Phoenix at the moment (Currently 5-1 in the 3rd) and Reid just seems to be _everywhere_.



> *In the end, I hope anyone wins but the Devils, Leafs, and Stars. "Hold Time" hockey sucks. *




Yeah...I'll say anyone but the Devils (Hold Time), The Rangers (Buying the Cup) or The Wings (just to spite Quickbeam ).


----------



## Welverin (Mar 30, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *They almost did...but that was a while ago and I still shake my head at the fact the Flyers LOST the series after being up by two games. But you are right Wel, not sure this Flyers team has what it takes. *




Of course that is one of the biggest reason I have no faith in them.

Of course, over the last few years they've repeatedly shown an inability to score in the playoffs.

They'll have to prove it to me
Welverin. still smarting from the Eagles loss months ago


----------



## Tom Cashel (Mar 30, 2003)

Hoju said:
			
		

> *I so love whenever the Rangers lose.
> *




Ooh.  You had to hate that game on Saturday, then.   This suspense is really just going to hurt even more when they don't actually make the playoffs, but being a glutton for punishment is what Rangers fans do best.



			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *
> ...The Rangers (Buying the Cup)... *




That's _New York_ Rangers to you, Sir.

Aww, now Billy...you know they're not the _only_ team doing that.  A few high-profile teams in the West are similarly guilty.  They're just spending the most while getting the least return! 

So...

Everything's locked up in the standings except for the Bs, the Blueshirts and the Fishsticks.  And since the Devils bitchslapped the Isles this afternoon, and the Rangers play Atlanta tomorrow, Tuesday's clash may be one for the ages.  This could be sports history in the making, folks...*LET'S GO RANGERS!*


----------



## Teflon Billy (Mar 31, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *...Aww, now Billy...you know they're not the only team doing that.  A few high-profile teams in the West are similarly guilty.  They're just spending the most while getting the least return! *




Yes, guilty indeed, but not _as_ guilty. Call it a class E Misdemeanor over her ein the west, While the NEW YORK Rangers are guilty of a class A Felony version 

The Rangers are just the most hilarious offenders in their attempts to buy themselves another cup.

The sheer amount of money they have spent in a effort to sign _every_ player of merit in the NHL (and having done that, still can't reliably be counted upon to beat the league's jobber teams) is a topic of near constant amusement to my peer group.

We admired the New York Rangers of 1994; they beat our Canucks in the Stanley Cup finals--fair and square--in a hard fought test of skill and grit. Messier's "guarateeing a win" near the end of the series (and _personally_ delivering it) is the stuff of _legend_ in these parts.

New York's current roster of underperforming big-ticket hired guns should make weapon-grade Rangers like *Brian Leetch* and *Mike Richter* grit their teeth every time they are forced to take the ice.



> *Everything's locked up in the standings except for the Bs, the Blueshirts and the Fishsticks.  And since the Devils bitchslapped the Isles this afternoon, and the Rangers play Atlanta tomorrow, Tuesday's clash may be one for the ages.  This could be sports history in the making, folks...LET'S GO RANGERS! *




Well, good luck to you and your team Tom. Fans like you _make_ a franchise. Anyone can support a winning team on their (virtually guaranteed) run for the cup, True Believers in weaker years _deserve_ to wear the team's jersey.

I would _love_ for the Canucks to meet the Rangers in the finals. 

Guess why


----------



## Paragon (Mar 31, 2003)

*Blues fans?*

Blues fans, really, 243 pen mins in the game????  13 game misconducts?  that was between both teams but really. the bulk of those penalties were dumb.  thats going to cost them in the playoffs again.

Paragon


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 31, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Of course that is one of the biggest reason I have no faith in them.
> 
> ...




Good thing I don't pick winners in Football. 

But yeah they do seem to lose scoring when it counts (in the playoffs) But maybe with Amonte (a clutch guy even at almost 40.) and Roenick playing some more than decent hockey, might just squeak into the Cup Finals.  In any case I just want NJ to lose two games. Just two. Think then the Flyers might have a shot at the second seed at least. 

(Ottawa's going to roll the 8th seed, without too much doubt.) 

My picks for winning their first rounds in the West:

Detroit in 5
Dallas (in much longer series than people think cause those Wild guys have something. Heart.) Saying 6 or go the distance and 7.
Vancouver in 5 (giving the ducks a little hope to shine)
Colorado in 6. 

(Osgood might have done it...but he's still seems shaky to me)


East:

Ottawa in 4 (only if they get the Isles or the Rangers.)
(This is more of hope) Bruins in 7. (if the Devils hold on to the division top spot) Otherwise Flyers in 6
Tampa in 6. 
NJ in 6 (don't care much for the Leafs even though I despise the devils) (if they lose 1st in the division) Otherwise Flyers in 7.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Mar 31, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> (Ottawa's going to roll the 8th seed, without too much doubt.)
> *




That would be unprecendented.



> _from_ http://nhl.com/hockeyu/history/teams/ottawa.html
> 
> A measure of respectability finally arrived in 1996-97, as the Senators flirted with a .500 record, and made the playoffs on the final night of the season. The Senators had secured seventh place in the Eastern Conference on a goal by defenseman Steve Duchesne that snapped a scoreless deadlock with the Buffalo Sabres with just over a minute remaining in the final game of the year. The Sabres would get their revenge in the playoffs, bouncing the Senators in seven games.
> 
> The highlight of Ottawa's short playoff history came the next season, when the Senators upended the heavily favored New Jersey Devils, four games to two, in the Conference quarterfinals only to lose a four games to one series to the Washington Capitals. The playoffs again beckoned last season, but the Sabres were there again to blank the Senators in four straight.




If they play the Isles, you're right.  Against the Rangers, it'll be more difficult.  The Sens swept the Rangers in the season series, but this is a new season...playoff season.  Dig it.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey, where's all the Detroit fans we had last year?

My prediction is Detroit for the west, but beyond that I'm hesitant to predict since I'm pretty out of touch with the eastern half of the hockey continent this year.  If anything, I think Detroit has a better chance this year than they did last year.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 31, 2003)

Tom,

Maybe so, but they still have one of the best goals for and goals against averages of the top teams in the East. I'm not saying the rangers will roll over and die...but they just might if they don't shape up soon.

Josh,

Detroit and Dallas are pretty much my picks for the third round, (if not the second) It will not be an easy series. I do think Detroit had better hope for some rest between series, otherwise their age WILL catch them. (The Avs still have a great shot so long as key players stay healthy and keep scoring.)


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 31, 2003)

Detroit's got some real talented new blood too, though.  And age hasn't slowed them down too much yet, they're not only really good players, but pretty scrappy still.

We don't have any real bruisers, though.


----------



## Hejdun (Apr 1, 2003)

Gotta root for the hometown Avs, but I don't know.  We just got hot a few weeks ago, but now we've kind of cooled down a little, and I'm not sure if we can kick it back up when playoffs roll around the corner.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 1, 2003)

I give the Avs the benefit of the doubt for three reasons:

Forsberg, Sakic and Hedjuk.

Josh,

Not saying they don't have some young guys but the majority of the team (ESPECIALLY on defense) is pretty old. Doesn't mean they aren't good, just might be longer in healing than some other teams.


----------



## Acmite (Apr 1, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *This is the Canucks' year.*




Eh, I'm from Edmonton, so I'm hoping we can make it at least past the first round.  As long as we don't go up against Dallas, I think we've got a chance.

Losing Carter at the deadline didn't help, though.  If the Oil can't go all the way, I'm hoping it's the Canucks.

As far as the hopeless east goes, I don't know?  Anyone but the Leafs, I guess.  Ideally it would be Canucks v. Sens, but I have a sickening feeling the Sens will buckle in the first again.  Which is sad, really.  They have the potential to take it all.

Oh, and I think Sather may have hit his head somewhere on the flight to New York from Edmonton.  That's not the GM we lost.


----------



## Acmite (Apr 1, 2003)

Hoju said:
			
		

> *Billy, lay off the Sedin sisters  .
> I so love whenever the Rangers lose.
> 
> Everyone knows that the cup winner will come out of the west, with a Vancouver/Detroit final. My predictions:
> ...




I hope it's a long series, but I'm hoping it's not against Detroit or Dallas, but I don't want them to face Vancouver 'cause then we lose a Canadian team in the first round guaranteed.

I haven't looked at the math recently, but can't Edmonton still take 6th?


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 1, 2003)

Gotta go with the Avs as well...they are rolling.  If somehow they overtake Vancouver it would be plain amazing considering how far back they were!

Patrick is playing great.  Offense is coring, defense is scoring - everything is coming together at the right time.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 4, 2003)

Joshua Dyal: I'd like to thank you and your Detroit Red Wings for keeping the Rangers in the hunt.  I always love watching the Islanders implode.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 4, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *Joshua Dyal: I'd like to thank you and your Detroit Red Wings for keeping the Rangers in the hunt.  I always love watching the Islanders implode.  *



Yeah, uh, we do our best!   

Speaking of staying in the hunt, we've got a decent chance of passing up the Stars, too!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 4, 2003)

Your team is rock solid.  They have a kick-ass power play and they take advantage of any mistake the other team makes; plus they're patient and not fragile mentally.  Being down by a goal or two doesn't seem to phase them.  Anything can happen in the playoffs (as we know), but the Wings will do _very_ well, I think.


----------



## :: TrigCove :: (Apr 4, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If they play the Isles, you're right.  Against the Rangers, it'll be more difficult.  The Sens swept the Rangers in the season series, but this is a new season...playoff season.  Dig it. *




I agree w/Tom--all bets are off once the playoffs start. Unless you're betting that the Devs or Philly will hold a choke-a-thon.

Prediction: When the Strangers make the 8th slot (and you KNOW they will, 'cause the Fishstinks are gonna pull the Big Geraldo for their last two), then the Sens lose. 

That's right, you heard me. The Strangers are gonna bury those Ottowa snowfarmers.   

<keeps fingers crossed for tonight's game>


*LET'S** GO RANGERS!*


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 4, 2003)

Now there's a man who knows his hockey! 

Bobby say: "What th--?!?"


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 4, 2003)

I just wish the Bs had managed to finish off the Devils. Still tie didn't hurt too bad for the Flyers.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah, but unfortunately the Flyers blew any legitimate chance they had to win the division when they lost to the Sabres and Rangers the week they beat the Devils to tie them.

TrigCove are you feeling alright? You seem to be hallucinating.


----------



## Tasantherus (Apr 4, 2003)

Wings All The Way!!!


----------



## :: TrigCove :: (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 5, 2003)

What a game between the Avs and the Ducks...only one point beind Vancouver now.  There are some HUGE games on Sunday the last of the regular season.  And both the goal and point titles are still up for grabs!

Avs beat St. Louis and Vancouver loses and they set a new NHL record for nine straight division titles!

Then have Peter F. take the point title and M. Hejduk (sp?) take the goals scored title.  That would be sweeeeet!


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 5, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *Yeah, but unfortunately the Flyers blew any legitimate chance they had to win the division when they lost to the Sabres and Rangers the week they beat the Devils to tie them.
> 
> TrigCove are you feeling alright? You seem to be hallucinating. *




Yeah well can't blame a guy for believing. Even so stuff happens. Looks like it's Leafs and Flyers time. Hopefully not a repeat of last time out.


----------



## MulhorandSage (Apr 5, 2003)

Broken Fang said:
			
		

> *What a game between the Avs and the Ducks...only one point beind Vancouver now.  There are some HUGE games on Sunday the last of the regular season.  And both the goal and point titles are still up for grabs!
> 
> Avs beat St. Louis and Vancouver loses and they set a new NHL record for nine straight division titles!
> 
> Then have Peter F. take the point title and M. Hejduk (sp?) take the goals scored title.  That would be sweeeeet!   *




For YOU and the other Divealanche fans, sure. 

Sunday will be an interesting day for hockey for us both.

Scott Bennie

PS Go Canucks go.


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 5, 2003)

You know it!  It is actually been a great season for the fans, so many spots/titles coming down to the last day of the regular season.

GO AVS!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 5, 2003)

I think it is fitting that Rangers did themselves in rather than waiting for the Isles to do it.  Cause, much like my Habs, they only have themsleves to blame for their stinky season.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 5, 2003)

Amen to that Ag!


----------



## GreyOne (Apr 6, 2003)

Broken Fang said:
			
		

> *What a game between the Avs and the Ducks...only one point beind Vancouver now.  There are some HUGE games on Sunday the last of the regular season.  And both the goal and point titles are still up for grabs!
> 
> Avs beat St. Louis and Vancouver loses and they set a new NHL record for nine straight division titles!
> 
> Then have Peter F. take the point title and M. Hejduk (sp?) take the goals scored title.  That would be sweeeeet!   *




I nearly threw my shoe at the tv when Hejduk scored that goal.   Unbelievable.

Nothing in the world, though, would be more personally satisfying to me than to see Vancouver ahead of Colorado when the standings come down in the final hour.  Second to that would be the denial of Forsberg and Hejduk as scoring and points leaders by Naslund.

I despise the Avs with the burning intensity of a thousand suns.  The most spoiled fans I've ever seen.   

(Nothing personal)


----------



## Welverin (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightfall _*Even so stuff happens. Looks like it's Leafs and Flyers time. Hopefully not a repeat of last time out. *




If they can manage more than one goal a game it's a gimmie!

Oh, Barnaby scored a goal for the Habs not to long ago. Go Rangers!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 6, 2003)

Damn it.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 6, 2003)

I was worried I had jinxed them for a while there. Just I better not cheer on the Canucks, or who ever is playing the Avs.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 6, 2003)

*smirks* Don't worry nothing can jinx the Avs from getting pass the first round. But yeah you hope that we can get at least 1-2 goals from guys like Amonte and Roenick, we might get some where. (Those guys and Gagne too.)


----------



## Welverin (Apr 6, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> **smirks* Don't worry nothing can jinx the Avs from getting pass the first round.*




I was thinking more about for first place in the division, I wouldn't even dream of the Avs not making it out of the first round, unless they played the Wings and that won't happen.



> *But yeah you hope that we can get at least 1-2 goals from guys like Amonte and Roenick, we might get some where. (Those guys and Gagne too.) *




Hear anything about Williams recently? A couple weeks ago some one on ESPN mentioned he might beat Gagne back.

Oops, meant to add: I actually believe they do have enough quality scorers now that they can avoid the embarassment of non-scoring from the last few post seasons.


----------



## Turin Turambar (Apr 6, 2003)

I was born in Toronto, a Big Leafs fan... then became an Ottawa fan just because they were the smaller market Canadian team, even tho I live within 2 hours of Boston.... boy those first 5 years were hard...   but now, I think they are the best team in the league... 

Predictions:  
Round 1:
Ottawa over NY Islanders in 4 (NYI is no match, Yashin does his annual Ostrich trick)
New Jersey over Boston in 6 (Bruins give a go, but fade in the end)
Washington over Tampa Bay in 7 (close low scoring series)
Toronto over Philadelphia in 5  (will the Flyers score more than 2 goals this series??)

Detroit over Edmonton in 7 (Detroit will pull through... barely)
Dallas over Minnesota in 4 (Wild way overmatched)
Vancouver over Anaheim in 5 (Limited talent pool in the Duck pond)
Colorado over St. Louis in 6 (Roy wins the series)

Round 2:
Ottawa over Washington in 6 (Bondra disappears)
Toronto over New Jersey in 6 (Belfour proves his worth)

Colorado over Detroit in 7  (Avs get really banged up)
Vancouver over Dallas in 6 (Dallas defence wilts)

Semi-Finals:
Toronto over Ottawa in 7  (Belfour stands on his head)

Vancouver over Colorado in 7 (Canucks pour it on Burnaby Joe)

Stanley Cup returns to Toronto after 35 years in 6 games.  Belfour wins Conn Smythe.  Cup back in Canada... where it should be


----------



## Welverin (Apr 6, 2003)

Turin Turambar said:
			
		

> *Toronto over Philadelphia in 5  (will the Flyers score more than 2 goals this series??)*




Yes! The Flyres will score _*THREE GOALS!*_ You heard here first boys and girls!



> *Stanley Cup returns to Toronto after 35 years in 6 games.  Belfour wins Conn Smythe.  Cup back in Canada... where it should be *




You're dreaming bub. Even if the made it out of the East, which they won't, there's no way the Leafs would win the cup.

I was right about the Rangers, so trust me!


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 6, 2003)

I have been an Oilers fan all my life and I'm not going to stop now.  I was kind of hoping the Oil would win the last game of the season against the Flames but from what I saw on the TV tonight, it doesn't look like it.  (Yep, I was right - they lost 4 - 1.  Damn it!  Oh well, I don't want to face Dallas in the first round anyway.  Detroit needs to win tomorrow and Dallas lose.)  

As for the playoffs, I think this year could be a major year for upsets.  Especially in the West.

Here's why...

I'm pretty sure Detroit and Edmonton are going to meet in the first round.  That said, don't count the Oilers out.  They've been giving the Red Wings fits all season.

As for Dallas vs. Minnisota, I think I heard that the Wild just might have the Stars number.  Or at least that's the scuttlebutt on a lot of hockey shows up here in Canada.

As for the rest of the West, I think Vancouver is too good not to make it to the Western final but if they have to meet the Wings, then who knows if they'll make it to the final.  I really don't have much of an opinion on the other western teams.  Has St. Louis been consistant this year?

Now, in the East, it's anyone's guess.  The Sens are good but tend to fall all over themselves in the playoffs.  We'll have to see if the 'toughness' they added at deadline day pays off.  The Leafs are good, but I don't  like Belfour.  Thus, I can't cheers for them in the East.  Philly is strong but NJ is NJ.  They're dangerous every year and always seem built for the playoffs.

It is impossible to pick an Eastern team.

But, here's what I want.  (Yes, I'm dreaming.)

Western Final
Canucks vs. Oilers

Eastern Final
Senators vs. Bruins

Stanley Cup Final
Oilers vs. Bruins - always a classic matchup.



Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2003)

The Sens and Bruins can't meet in the East final.  They'd meet in the semis if they got past the 1st round.

I'm hoping for Ottawa vs Colorado.  That'd be great.

I thinking it'll be New Jersey vs Detroit.  That'd pretty much suck.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 6, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *The Sens and Bruins can't meet in the East final.  They'd meet in the semis if they got past the 1st round.*




I can still dream, can't I?


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2003)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I can still dream, can't I? *




Not if your a Bruins fan, no.


----------



## :: TrigCove :: (Apr 6, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was right about the Rangers, so trust me! *




 

Being right about the Rangers is like being right about the ocean being wet.


----------



## Berk (Apr 6, 2003)

DEVILS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Welverin (Apr 6, 2003)

:: TrigCove :: said:
			
		

> *Being right about the Rangers is like being right about the ocean being wet. *




The ocean is _wet_?


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 6, 2003)

Sigh.

My Wings managed to blow two separate leads today against the Blackhawks (who played an inspired game), thereby handing Dallas top spot in the West.  It remains to be seen who claims the third and fourth spots, and how this will affect Detroit's second round matchup.  Too bad we won't have home ice all the way through our run to The Cup!!


----------



## MulhorandSage (Apr 6, 2003)

Congrats to Colorado. Dammit.

And the next time I hear some bonehead say how great it is that the League allows "hold time hockey" to go on at the end of the season, I won't be held responsible for my actions. :-(

Scott Bennie


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 6, 2003)

Avalanche all the way.  I can't stand the Wings or Flyers, I hope both choke and get iceblasted out of the playoffs early, and I hope the Stars fall from heaven and crash into the icy glaciers of the Rocky Mountains.  

If the Stanley Cup is Colorado vs. Ottawa, then the finals will be awesome to watch.  If its between Stars or Wings vs. Anybody then they will stink.  Especially if the Devils somehow make it.  Talk about boring (but I will watch the games anyways to hopefully see the Stars or Wings lose).  

NOTE: These are just my personal opinions, so none of you take these comments of mine personally.  Or do, I don't care.


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 6, 2003)

What a day for the Avs!  Set a new NHL record for nine straight division championships, and then have the top goal scorer and the top point scorer!  You couldn't have scripted it any better than it happened on the last day of the regular season!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 7, 2003)

*Stars!*

    

Dallas wins the West, Turco sets new record for goals against in a season (1.72).  It is a good day in spite of the fact that the refs were trying to handycap the game for atlanta.
Vezina anyone?

GO STARS!!!!!! 


Paragon


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 7, 2003)

Earth,

You are entitled to your opinions. I just like to see the Flyers win before I get to my third generation.


----------



## Fiery Todd (Apr 7, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Earth,
> 
> You are entitled to your opinions. I just like to see the Flyers win before I get to my third generation.  *




How about 3.5? 

I see your ploy, trying to make FDP feel guilty about whatching our Leafers defeat your Flyers.  Fiendish.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2003)

Man, was it just me or did the Canucks look like someone shot their dog after the loss this afternoon?  I mean, yeah, they gotta play St. Louise instead of Minny, but they ain't gonna go far if they go all Gloomy Gus after a loss in the playoffs.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2003)

Broken Fang said:
			
		

> *What a day for the Avs!  Set a new NHL record for nine straight division championships, and then have the top goal scorer and the top point scorer!  You couldn't have scripted it any better than it happened on the last day of the regular season! *






    GO AVS GO!


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 7, 2003)

Fiery Todd said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How about 3.5?
> 
> I see your ploy, trying to make FDP feel guilty about whatching our Leafers defeat your Flyers.  Fiendish. *




*smirks* Todd I didn't think ANY of the guys in FDP knew what guilt was. *See "Nature's Fury for my proof. That or the Giant's Skull."


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Stars!*



			
				Paragon said:
			
		

> *Dallas wins the West, Turco sets new record for goals against in a season (1.72).  It is a good day in spite of the fact that the refs were trying to handycap the game for atlanta.*




Yep, Dallas vs. Edmonton... AGAIN.  I swear, this is getting old.  I'd make a prediction but such a series is always too tough to call.

Should be a good one.

Go Oilers Go!

KF72


----------



## Datt (Apr 7, 2003)

It wouldn't be a Stanle Cup playoff without the Stars v Oilers.  I mean 6 of the last 7 years, the expection being last year when niether one of us qualified, they have met in either the first or second round.  But you are right, it is always a close series.  Of course I can't wait to see how far the Stars go with the NHL's best goalie in goal for him.  That is right I called Turco the best.  Anyone capable of ending the season with a 1.72 GAA deserves to be called the best!


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 8, 2003)

T-Bill:
I finally took the time to read this entire thread, and I appreciate the little dig thrown my way.  Thanks for thinking of me man .  Are we gonna make another wager should our clubs meet, or do you wanna bet on something playoff related regardless of whether or not the Wings and Canucks square off?

Earth:
How can you say a Finals series between Detroit and anyone would stink?  Is that because the Wings have been so dominating in the Finals of late?  I hope so, because they do *NOT* play a boring, trapping brand of hockey like several other teams in this year's playoffs.

Some quick thoughts before my first predictions -- in which I performed very well last year, Carolina aside.

** I canot believe the Canucks got beat 2-0 at home yesterday with a division title on the line .
** I'm still shocked (and annoyed) that Colorado managed to overtake Vancouver.
** It bothers me that the Wings and Avs might meet in the second round this year.  When they face-off, it should always be for a trip to the Cup Final IMO .
** Nobody in the East scares any of the top four teams in the West, except maybe Toronto should Belfour get hot.  New Jersey and Tampa Bay lack scoring; Ottawa has yet to prove they can adjust to the grind of playoff hockey; Philly has too many questions marks; and the rest aren't worth mentioning in detail.

My predictions for the first round:
The West
-- Dallas will beat Edmonton in five.  I don't care how close these matchups have been in the past.  Those deadline trades hurt the Oilers too much to keep this series.
-- Detroit over the Ducks in five...maybe four.  There is no reason to believe Anaheim can compete with the Wings.
-- Minnesota's tough, gritty style will help them eke out two wins against Colorado.  Avs in six.
-- Vancouver shall awaken from its regular season stretch collapse and triumph over the Blues in six or seven.

The East
-- The Sens have way too much firepower for the Isles.  Ottawa in five games, with several very lopsided victories among them.
-- The Bruins just looked out of sync all year, and I'm not sure it was just the injuries.  Brodeur and New Jersey in six, maybe five.
-- Despite being relatively new to the playoffs, Tampa Bay will continue its solid season by ousting the Caps in six or seven.
-- Toronto played like Vancouver down the stretch -- erratically, and occasionally without inspiration.  Like the Canucks, I think the Leafs will turn things around with a first round series win, say in seven games.

At least, that's what this hasty Ent thinks , and *GO WINGS!!!*


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 8, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *-- Dallas will beat Edmonton in five.  I don't care how close these matchups have been in the past.  Those deadline trades hurt the Oilers too much to keep this series.*




Everyone keeps saying that Edmonton got shafted on the deadline deals.  Well, here's how the new boys have done since coming to the Oilers on deadline day:

*New Oliers*
Player     GP  G  A  TP PIM +/- PP SH GW GT Shots  Pct 
Cross      11  2  3   5     8    3   1   0    1    0     11   18.18
Dvorak    12  4  4   8   14   -3   1   0    0    1     32   12.5
Isbister   13  3  2   5     9    0   0   0    1    0     29   10.34

Compare that with what the Rangers and the islanders got:

*New Rangers*
Player    GP  G  A  TP  PIM +/- PP SH GW GT Shots  Pct 
Carter    11  1  4   5      6    0   0   0    0    0    17    5.8 
Pisa         3  0   0   0      0    1   0   0    0    0     3     0

*New Islanders*
Player      GP  G  A  TP  PIM  +/-  PP SH GW GT Shots  Pct 
Niinimaa  13   1  5    6   14    -2    1   0    0   0     11    9.09


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 8, 2003)

Knightfall:
I hope that the deals pay off for Edmonton in the long run.  But numbers to date aside, I just don't see any of those players providing the playoff spark Carter and Niinimaa are capable of.  But I'll be plenty happy if I'm proven wrong.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 8, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Knightfall:
> I hope that the deals pay off for Edmonton in the long run.  But numbers to date aside, I just don't see any of those players providing the playoff spark Carter and Niinimaa are capable of.  But I'll be plenty happy if I'm proven wrong. *




Quickbeam, losing those two great players was hard emotionally on the boys, for sure, but they seem to have handled it well down the stretch.  They were 7-2-0-1 in their last 10 games and Ales Hemsky was named the NHL Rookie of the Month, for March, with 3 goals and 13 assists.

We still have outstanding leadership from the likes of Todd Marchant, Georges Laraque, Ryan Smyth, Ethan Moreau, and Jason Smith.  Mike Comrie, while still young, leads/plays like a veteran and Dvorak will fill the net in the much faster Western Conference.  Plus, everyone is getting healthy at the right time - namely Smyth, Mike York and Comrie.

Note that Edmonton is one of the most solid teams on left wing with Smyth, York, Moreau, Isbister and Jason Chimera.

The defense is lead by Smith and Eric Brewer, who was selected to the Western Conference All-Star Team.  Add to this Cross' excellent plus rating when in the lineup and add to this Alexei Semenov, Scott Ferguson and Marc-Andre Bergeron for amazing depth and you have one of the toughest defenses in the league.

Steve Staios has thrived in the Oilers' environment, reaching career highs in assists and total points this season. Plus, he brings a lot positive attitude to the team.

Tommy Salo has been solid for years and is the anchor of the team.  Backup Jussi Markkanen has played very well in 20-odd games.

The Oilers could surprise a lot of people this year.  Dallas... here we come again (and again and again and again).  

KF72


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 8, 2003)

I said that about the Wings cuz I don't like them, but like last year if they beat the Avs in the playoffs then I usually vote for them to win the Stanley Cup.  The Wings are a good team, heck, this year there are four teams in the Western over 100 points, and one below at 99, so its really tight this year.

Probably the tighest its ever been.

Eastern side, Ottawa all the way, they deserve it.

In the Western side, it will be either Stars, Wings, or Avalanche.  If any of the others make it, I will be very surprised because these three teams are so dominating.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 8, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Earth,
> 
> You are entitled to your opinions. I just like to see the Flyers win before I get to my third generation.  *




LOL   I hope they win before you get to your third generation also, just not over the Avalanche.  If the Flyers make it and they play the Stars or Wings you can bet I will be hoping against hope that the Flyers win over them.    

It's better to hope than not hope at all.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 8, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> I hope that the deals pay off for Edmonton in the long run.  But numbers to date aside, I just don't see any of those players providing the playoff spark Carter and Niinimaa are capable of.  But I'll be plenty happy if I'm proven wrong.




Keep an eye on Dvorak...that guy is _fast_.  Really fast.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 9, 2003)

Kfall:
I hope your team's core of good players, youthful enthusiasm, and Salo's solid netminding _do_ carry them past the Stars.  Don't take my doubts as an indication that I'm rooting against the Oilers...I just don't possess an Edmonton fan's faith in the team .

EarthsShadow:
Fair enough -- you don't like the Wings.  I'm sure you aren't alone in that regard.  I just wanted to make sure that you weren't implying that Detroit plays a boring brand of hockey.  Overwhelming at times, yes.  Boring, no .

Tom C:
I'll be watching as many of the players in as many of the series as I can, not just Dvorak!!  And as for players to keep an eye on, I suggest you all watch Pavel Datysuk of my beloved DRW.  That guy is an absolute witch, making plays that seem impossible on a nightly basis!!

The playoffs start tonight, and once again I say *GO WINGS!!!*


----------



## Paragon (Apr 10, 2003)

Props to the oilers for coming into our barn and taking a game.  Excuses could be made but the fact is Edmonton came to play and we didn't.  
But I do predict the Turk puts up a shut out in game 2.  
believe it.

Paragon


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Apr 10, 2003)

*Leafs all the way!*

Go Leafs Go!

But before all the Leafs-Haters jump down my throat (Ottawa, I'm looking in your direction...), realize that I'm also cheering for all the other Canadian teams to go far.  If it comes down to any head-to-head matchup I'll cheer for the Leafs, but if say an Ottawa-Vancouver final came about I wouldn't be too sad at all.

Sad the Leafs got knocked out, but happy as could be for two hard-working, high-skilled Canadian teams to get to the promised land.

As for the "Sens, they deserve it" people... nope, sorry.  You deserve NOTHING in the playoffs.  The playoffs are all about what you can make happen for yourself - as good as Ottawa is, they've still got to do it when it counts.  If this year is the year, great!  I'll be happy for them.  But I won't declare they deserve anything just because of a good season.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 10, 2003)

Paragon said:
			
		

> *Props to the oilers for coming into our barn and taking a game.  Excuses could be made but the fact is Edmonton came to play and we didn't.
> But I do predict the Turk puts up a shut out in game 2.
> believe it.*




We'll see.  Turek's good, but it's also his first ever NHL playoffs.  I suspect he'll play just as good in game two - he didn't blow chuncks in game one, IMO.  The oliers were simply the more dominant team through the second and thrid period, if not the first.

It is going to be *one of those series*.  To close to call.  After all, 20 of the 28 previous Oilers vs. Stars playoff games were decided by *one* goal, including when Dallas was the Minnisota North Stars.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Agamon (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Leafs all the way!*



			
				PowerWordDumb said:
			
		

> *Go Leafs Go!
> 
> But before all the Leafs-Haters jump down my throat (Ottawa, I'm looking in your direction...), realize that I'm also cheering for all the other Canadian teams to go far.  If it comes down to any head-to-head matchup I'll cheer for the Leafs, but if say an Ottawa-Vancouver final came about I wouldn't be too sad at all.
> 
> Sad the Leafs got knocked out, but happy as could be for two hard-working, high-skilled Canadian teams to get to the promised land.*




Not sure I get the "yay Canadian team" thing.  Half the players on the teams aren't Canadian; the playoff-bound Canadian teams' best players are Sundin, Hossa, Naslund and Salo.  Some of the Canadian teams' owners aren't Canadian.  The only reason I could see is that success means there's less chance of the team moving to the States (of course, there's no chance of that for the Leafs).  Don't get me wrong, I'm all Go Canada GO in the international tournaments, but if the Leafs were to make the final, I'd be cheering for whoever came from the West.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Leafs all the way!*



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not sure I get the "yay Canadian team" thing.  Half the players on the teams aren't Canadian; the playoff-bound Canadian teams' best players are...Naslund... *




Ask most people in Vancouver and they'll tell you *Todd Bertuzzi* (Canadian) is considered "The Man" here. *Marcus Naslund* is team captain (and more power to him) because he came into his own earlier than Todd.

Bertuzzi is much more of a _Canadian_ style player (and I think my fellow Canucks know what I mean)...big numbers+_Big hits_+Big Chip on his shoulder.

I have nothing but quiet respect for *Marcus Naslund*; but *Todd Betuzzi* is the future of the Canucks...or at least the future of a Canucks team that I want to watch.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 11, 2003)

Actually, that came off sounding a little harsh towards *Marcus Naslund*, and it wasn't meant to. The guy is a world-class player and Vancouver is unimaginably lucky to have him.

But check this out. Here's *Naslund*...







Here's *Bertuzzi*...






Now, gven that their numbers are virtually identical, which of them would you say looks like a menacing, mean-streaked, brutal thug nicknamed "The Raging Bull"?, and which one would you say looks like a well mannered, clean-cut sportsman nicknamed, um ..."Nazzy" 

I know who my favorite guy is 

I'm not sure about the point of this post. 

Forgive the babble.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 11, 2003)

Hmm...10 minutes to game time and it looks like *The Mulhorand Sage* and i got our wish.

*Mats Lindgren* out...*Brandon Reid* in in his place 

*Reid* will be placed on Vancouver's _Energy Line_


*Matt Cooke*
*Trevor Letowski*
*Mats Lindgren*(replaced by *Brandon Reid*)

I think Mulhorand Sage would've preferred *Letowski* to be gone, and I'd have preferred *Henrik Sedin*...but I think we can both agree that *eid* in the lineup=good.


----------



## MulhorandSage (Apr 11, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *Actually, that came off sounding a little harsh towards Marcus Naslund, and it wasn't meant to. The guy is a world-class player and Vancouver is unimaginably lucky to have him.
> 
> But check this out. Here's Naslund...
> 
> ...




I like 'em both, Billy, though I prefer Nazzy. Bert's a great player and I love his passion, but he takes too many cheap shots (all part of being a power forward, I know, but...) and he's too whiny.

Mind you, I prefer a more skill oriented, less Don Cherry game than you.  

But what makes them both truly great is that they're a classic ying-yang combo. They're a perfect complement to each other.

Which is part of the reason Vancouver's got a shot this year. 

And having Reid in the line-up bodes well.


Scott Bennie


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 11, 2003)

MulhorandSage said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I like 'em both, Billy, though I prefer Nazzy. Bert's a great player and I love his passion, but he takes too many cheap shots (all part of being a power forward, I know, but...) and he's too whiny...*





Too whiny? Are we talking about the same guy who, when an opposing team's coach went to the _league_, begging them to force the refs to pay more attention to *Bertuzzi*, announced to the press that he didn't care what they did (or didn't do) They could keep trying and stop him, but in all seriousness there was no real hope of doing so.

I just about laughed out loud. There was no bluster, no belligerence...just a "sleepwalking murderer" stare and a resignation.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 11, 2003)

I'll be damned.

*Alex Auld* is the backup goalie?

Where's *Peter Skudra*???


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 11, 2003)

Crazy happenings in the opening games of the first round so far.

Hats off to the Ducks and especially J.S. Giguere!  They hung tough all night, and with the help of a few crazy (see lucky) bounces, pulled out the 3OT win.  Looks like they'll be some added excitement in the coming weeks.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 11, 2003)

Ok, screw this.

It's the beginning of the 2nd period, and the *St. Louis Blues* are making the *Canucks* look like amateur beer-leaguers. It's 3-0, and the *Canucks* don't look capable of getting their act together.

I'm going out to see the rest of this travesty in a bar.

Congrats to the *Blues* fans on the board; your team looks like a professional, well-oiled, machine.

Mine's making me wonder how we fit all those clowns into that tiny little car.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 11, 2003)

Don't worry Billy it's only the first game. At least that's what I keep telling myself too.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 11, 2003)

With the exception of the Devils, all the lower seeded teams won the first game.  That's wack.  What happened to my Avs and my Sens?  And the 6 Wings I took in the pool?  And why didn't my Habs squeek in and reap the benefits again this season?

Ah, well.  Experience tells me there'll be one or two upsets, the other favorites will overcome this opening loss.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 11, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Don't worry Billy it's only the first game. At least that's what I keep telling myself too. *




Aren't you sick of doing that? I know I am, along with "They didn't play that bad, if in the next game..."

I'm with Agamon, what's with all the lower seeds winning, other than Boston?


----------



## MulhorandSage (Apr 11, 2003)

I suspect that the reason the higher seeds have faltered is because of the tightness of the division races - tonight was a bit of a letdown after they'd been through the grind. (At least that explains the west).

Though the Canucks tonight were beyond ugly. The only thing that would have made it more of a farce is if the ex-Iraqi information minister had shown up and declared how badly we were annihilating the Blues. 

And as for Bertie and whining; he's got a reputation for mouthing at other players anf officials.He should stick with the graveyard stare.

Scott Bennie


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 11, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aren't you sick of doing that? I know I am, along with "They didn't play that bad, if in the next game..."
> 
> I'm with Agamon, what's with all the lower seeds winning, other than Boston? *




Wel, I've been sick of it since then 95 season ended. You can see how much has changed.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 11, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *Ok, screw this.
> 
> It's the beginning of the 2nd period, and the St. Louis Blues are making the Canucks look like amateur beer-leaguers. It's 3-0, and the Canucks don't look capable of getting their act together.
> 
> ...




TB, here's hoping the Canucks bounce back in game 2.  What was the final score tonight?  I can't turn on the TV to find out and I'm too lasy to go to nhl.com.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 11, 2003)

First game upsets all over the place!     I can trust that the really great teams will pull out of it and win their series as expected still.

Then again, a little wild card could be interesting still.


----------



## schporto (Apr 11, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aren't you sick of doing that? I know I am, along with "They didn't play that bad, if in the next game..."
> 
> I'm with Agamon, what's with all the lower seeds winning, other than Boston? *



Stop picking on my Bruins!
They'll come back, I tell you!
They'll come back!  (shaking fist in air)

As for why the lower seeds winning?  For the most part the teams are actually pretty close.  And in some weird fluke the matchups aren't exactly BAD for the lower seeds.  Really Leafs v Flyers is a fair fight.  The Lightning is like Ottawa from a few years ago - way too inexperienced.  Sens v Iles gets into the toughness for playoffs.  (And I can't argue too much about the west, east coast early wake up times )  Besides.  It was one game so far.  Carolina beat the Wings in one game last year - and then got swept.
-cpd


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 11, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *With the exception of the Devils, all the lower seeded teams won the first game.*




"Something to prove" always trumps "dominated the regular season."

But this year they're remembering to play that card.

And my sour grapes for the day: _Stoopid_ Islanders...


----------



## Harlock (Apr 11, 2003)

All the tops seeds I care about lose.  The low seed I care about, the Bruins, lose.  So based on the first games of the playoffs I have reached this conclusion - All Canadian Final.  Heck, even though I do not think it is mathmatically possible I predict an all Canadian semifinal.  Oh, they'll probably announce tomorrow that every American player in the league has used a stick with an illegal curve on the blade and they're all banned for life from hockey.  An even though he's not American, they'll take my favorite player of all time, Ray Borque, out of any chances he had for getting into the Hall of Fame.  Of course, that's based on only the first games of the playoffs.  Thank goodness there is time for things to change!  

On a side note, anyone see Kariya on ESPN after the "Mighty" Ducks got the win over the Wings?  He was smiling and laughing and admitted they were outplayed in that first period of OT.  My wife, who isn't exactly a hockey genius, even asked during the second period if Detroit had a power play because the Ducks were simply trying to clear for about the first 15 minutes of 2OT.  What gives?  People been reading the David and Goliath story in the Bible a lot lately?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 11, 2003)

On SportsCenter this morning: "Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good."


----------



## Datt (Apr 11, 2003)

DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS!

Woo Hoo!!! GO DUCKS!!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 11, 2003)

Vancouver is being exposed for the one line team they are.   Going down fast!  

LET'S GO BLUES!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 11, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Wel, I've been sick of it since then 95 season ended. You can see how much has changed. *




You get no sympathy from this Flames fan.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 11, 2003)

Maybe not but I mean I still remember the agony of 95. very well. And the shlacking the Wings gave the Flyers, the loss to the Devils after being up 3-0 in the series.... I could go on but you know the rant as well as I do Welverin.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight we dance!!!!
Dallas vs. Edmonton  Part II

i'm going to the game.  sorry oilers but dallas is 22-2-3 with me in attendence

Paragon

GO STARS


----------



## Welverin (Apr 11, 2003)

MulhorandSage said:
			
		

> *Though the Canucks tonight were beyond ugly. The only thing that would have made it more of a farce is if the ex-Iraqi information minister had shown up and declared how badly we were annihilating the Blues.
> *




Great line!



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Wel, I've been sick of it since then 95 season ended. You can see how much has changed. *




Yep, and I'm aware of the one thing, or should I say 'one person,' above all else that's still the same.


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Leafs all the way!*



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not sure I get the "yay Canadian team" thing.  Half the players on the teams aren't Canadian; the playoff-bound Canadian teams' best players are Sundin, Hossa, Naslund and Salo.  Some of the Canadian teams' owners aren't Canadian.  The only reason I could see is that success means there's less chance of the team moving to the States (of course, there's no chance of that for the Leafs).  Don't get me wrong, I'm all Go Canada GO in the international tournaments, but if the Leafs were to make the final, I'd be cheering for whoever came from the West. *




That's okay, it's not a nationalist hate-everyone-else thing.  For that matter, more players in the league are canadian than from any other nation, so it's not because of team composition so much (although I'm a big fan of the prototypical big canadian player playing hockey the "right" way).

It's most important that the cup finally comes home to Canada where it belongs, hence the "yay canadian teams" thing.  I happen to cheer for the Leafs, but should one of the other canadian teams bring the cup home, I'm still happy on some level.

Sorry, here comes a huge overgeneralization, but the american fans (other than Boston/Detroit/Chicago/New York) just don't appreciate the cup the way the canadians do.  It's part of the national psyche, and it belongs here.


----------



## Dieter (Apr 11, 2003)

GO CAPS!  

Olie and Lang are on fire and the shutout last night was just the beginning.

It's about freaking time they made up for 1998.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Leafs all the way!*



			
				PowerWordDumb said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's okay, it's not a nationalist hate-everyone-else thing.  For that matter, more players in the league are canadian than from any other nation, so it's not because of team composition so much (although I'm a big fan of the prototypical big canadian player playing hockey the "right" way).
> 
> ...




Fair enough.  I'm not sure the American _fans_ are less passionate, especially the hardcore ones in New York, Chicago and Detroit.  It's just that Americans, in general, don't have the passion that Canadians, in general, have for hockey...in general. 

Edit: Hmmm, that's pretty much what you said though, isn't it?


----------



## Dieter (Apr 11, 2003)

I'll be the first to admit that DC's excitement about the Caps making the playoffs (and winning Game 1 with an SO) is lukewarm at best.

This city lives and breathes via the suckfilled, overpaid, and horrificly managed Washington Deadskins. It nearly had wet dream when Jordan decided to pull his wheelchair out of retirement and put his geriatric butt in a Wizards uniform.

I think they did maybe (and I say _maybe_) five minutes worth of Sports coverage when Jagr signed with the Caps. That was it. When Jordan made the decision, you'd have thought it was the second coming of Jesus Christ by the way they advertised it.

That said, I'm really glad the Caps are turning it up for the post season. Everyone is healthy (knock on wood) and in great form. And if they play even half as well as they did last night, I'll be in the front row when they parade the Cup down Independence Avenue.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 11, 2003)

Paragon said:
			
		

> *sorry oilers but dallas is 22-2-3 with me in attendence*




Dang it man!  You are no longer allowed to miss a game.  How much is a flight from DFW to Edmonton?


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 12, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *Yep, and I'm aware of the one thing, or should I say 'one person,' above all else that's still the same. *




Indeed. But hey at least tonight they dominated AND won. So at least that bodes semi-well for them.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 12, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dang it man!  You are no longer allowed to miss a game.  How much is a flight from DFW to Edmonton?    *




Nope. Nope. Nope... he has to stay home.  The Oiler's blew chunks tonight.  I had to turn it off it was so bad.

Gotta give credit to the Stars though.  They came to play tonight.  Hopefully the Oil will show up for game 3 back in Edmonton.  (I want it to be a good series and it won't be if they play again like they did tonight.  Yuck!)

Talk to you guys again on Sunday.  (Note: I'm going out to dinner with my mother and brother that night so I don't know exactly when I'll be kicking around the messageboard that night.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 12, 2003)

I was happy to find out the Wings lost after my Av's blew it in their game, and I hope the Wings continue to lose but my Av's pull off a win like the Stars.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 12, 2003)

23-2-3

GO STARS 

Paragon


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm just going to quietly begin hoping that this year's inauspicious start for Detroit is mirrored by last year's subsequent success.

*GO WINGS?!*


----------



## Dieter (Apr 13, 2003)

*C-A-P-S..CAPS! CAPS! CAPS!*

The Jagr/Bondra steamroller has begun. Let's hope for a sweep. 

GO CAPS!


----------



## MulhorandSage (Apr 13, 2003)

2-1 Vancouver.

An infinitely better game than Thursday's, though this series is going to be as tough any as we're likely to get. Some damn good hockey.

Scott Bennie


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 13, 2003)

Hopefully monday the Flyers start rolling... God I pray so. Still can't believe (quite) that the Caps and Ducks are ahead in their series.


----------



## Datt (Apr 13, 2003)

DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: C-A-P-S..CAPS! CAPS! CAPS!*



			
				Dieter said:
			
		

> *The Jagr/Bondra steamroller has begun. Let's hope for a sweep.
> 
> GO CAPS! *




My buddy got 12 points in the pool from that one game (he has Jagr, Bondra, Lang, Gonchar and Nylander).  I, on the other hand, have Richards.   

[Dr. Doom voice]  Curse you, Richards! [/Dr. Doom voice]


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 13, 2003)

OK...last night's Canucks/Blues game was more like it.

2-1 doesn't tell the whole story of how dominant the Canucks seemed. The Blues were damn lucky to not be shut-out. Cloutier was awesome, and the team seemd to remember how they got to the playoffs: physical hockey.

Looks like the Blues have lost their Captain for awhile too...and I can't think that there is a team in the league that wouldn;'t miss Al MacInnis on defense.

*Brandon Reid* continues to make himself _the_ guy  on the ice. He was almst the only player who wasn't total crap in the first game, and he still shone even when the rest of the team got their act together.

If this guy gets sent down, I will have to admit that I will never understand what is necessary to make a team.

Jovanovski got back to his "Freight Train into the boards" style of play (thank God)

And I heard something from the commentators I never dreamed i would hear...

"Daniel Sedin takes Keith Tkachuk into the boards and out of the equation"

...

Read that again.

OK, I'm feeling better about the team (and our chances) now that they seem to have woken up.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 14, 2003)

Congrats to the Oilers for winnning again against the Stars.  That game was good.

Off topic, for all you Matrix lovers out there, go to their website and download their latest trailer for the next movie.  This movie is going to be absolutely-fricken-awesome.

http://whatisthematrix.warnerbros.com/rl_cmp/trailer_final_downloads.html


----------



## Welverin (Apr 14, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Indeed. But hey at least tonight they dominated AND won. So at least that bodes semi-well for them. *




I'll go one step further, likely to my future regret, unless the Leafs step it up and start a lot better *fast* , i.e. tonight, Saturday will be their last game until next season.

On a more recent note, I was worried the Oilers had lost the game when they gave up a goal right after tying it up.

Great play by Laraque on his goal.

[totally off topic] Interestingly hitting reload and stop fast enough combined with back and forward presses prevents your message from being lost.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 14, 2003)

Ouch.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 14, 2003)

After tonight's games Wings will be down 3-0 to the Ducks.    *hopefully, wishfully thinking*


----------



## Paragon (Apr 14, 2003)

2 of those goals were crap.  turco should have had those.  but props to Dvorak on the prettiest goal i've seen in a long time.  
I will not rant, i will hold it in.


Paragon


----------



## shadoe (Apr 14, 2003)

If the Turco and the Stars don't get there act together soon, they want make it out of the first round. (I certainly hope that they can get this mess turned arround). 

As to the other games, I would like to see the Ducks to continue thier winning ways and for the Wild to beat the Avalance. Though I don't think that I will get both of those wishes, it would be nice. 

Go Stars !!!


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 14, 2003)

I sure hope the Avs pull one out tonight and then again on Wed...I have a bad feeling they are going to take it to game 7 (like they always tend to do).

At the same time I would love to see Detroit and Dallas both pull wins out...just so teh Avs can beat them!  It wouldn't be quite the same if we didn't have to go through those two teams to make it and then sweep the Stanley Cup!     Then again as long as the Avs make it I don't really care about anyone else!


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 15, 2003)

Paragon said:
			
		

> *2 of those goals were crap.  turco should have had those.  but props to Dvorak on the prettiest goal i've seen in a long time.
> I will not rant, i will hold it in.*




That's very considerate of you P.  You have to remember this is turco's first ever Stanley Cup playoffs.  To expect him to carry the team to victory isn't realistic.  Not that he should have too -- God knows the Stars have the talent.

I didn't get to see any of the game but let's just just say that it was obvious the Oilers had won when my mom and her boyfriend dropped me off downtown and everyone was going crazy.

Sounded like a great game, I'm sorry I missed it.

Look out for the boys in game 4!!!

KF72

Go Oilers Go !!!


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 15, 2003)

Another great day of hockey.

Avs WIN!     Now we can take them in five games.

Two games going into the second OT period.  Ottawo and NY tied at 2 and Phily and Toronto tied at 3.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 15, 2003)

No more. Bloody blue hell. Can't believe they lost...but oh well. Sens won too.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 15, 2003)

Wings lost agaaaaiiiinnnnnn... Wings lost agaaaaiiiinnnnnn...

na na na na na naaaaaaaa   

And the Av's won, so there.  

Sorry 'bout Phily Nightfall.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 15, 2003)

Oi. Not a good night for the Wings. Oh well. But thanks Earth. I just hope the Flyers can come back in game 4. They played well for spurts. Just need to adjust.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 15, 2003)

Wow...Toronto and Ottawa win!  If Vancouver had pulled it out, I would have burst into an impromtu rendition of "Oh Canada."

Hey...how 'bout those Ducks?  Hmm...Red Wings making a comeback from a three-game deficit...?  It's only been done twice in NHL history...

Minnesota Wild.  Pfft.  You Avs fans need to stop gloating and realize that you pulled an _easy_ first round.  The Wild don't know how to win in the playoffs!  What were they thinking?

Aww, jeez...how about that Roenick chop to Mogilny's chin???  Anybody know if he's okay?  He could barely walk when they dragged him off the ice...


----------



## Datt (Apr 15, 2003)

DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS!

That is all I have to say!   Now if the Stars can kick it back into gear and tie it up at 2 games each.  Of course if the Stars do win that means the Ducks will get them in round two.   I won't know who to route for!  Oh, wait yes I do! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS!


----------



## armac (Apr 15, 2003)

*Go Sens!!!*

Well, I'm glad the Sens won in double-overtime, but
they have to play better than they did last night.

Should be fun to see what the top 4 Islanders 
defencemen have left in their tank after how much
they played last night.

Go Sens!!!

Angus


----------



## Welverin (Apr 15, 2003)

*I just had to open my mouth*



			
				Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *Aww, jeez...how about that Roenick chop to Mogilny's chin???  Anybody know if he's okay?  He could barely walk when they dragged him off the ice... *




The recap at ESPN said he got stitches but nothing more. Is there a rule about players falling for high sticking incidents similar to the follow through rule? If not I can't for the life of me understand why nothing was called. That was at least a double minor so it can't be a case of them ignoring since Mogilny trip JR, and I don't see how all four officials could have missed it.


----------



## MulhorandSage (Apr 15, 2003)

Unfortunately, yesterday was not a good day for us Canuck fans, and even worse for the Wings (though at least both were good games, officiating aside).

Scott Bennie


----------



## Harlock (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: I just had to open my mouth*



			
				Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The recap at ESPN said he got stitches but nothing more. Is there a rule about players falling for high sticking incidents similar to the follow through rule? If not I can't for the life of me understand why nothing was called. That was at least a double minor so it can't be a case of them ignoring since Mogilny trip JR, and I don't see how all four officials could have missed it. *




It's funny, but watch a replay and you'll see a zebra on the right hand side of your screen behind Roenick and Mogilny.  His body was facing them, but I could not see where his head was pointed.  I'm glad Mogilny only needed stitches, he looked really shook up after that.  I'm not sure which was worse on that high stick: The initial hard hit from the shaft, or being raked under the chin by the blade when it came on the follow through.  Having said that:

What on earth is the deal?  The top seeds are blowing, except for one or two.  Dallas is 1-2, Detroit is 0-3... The one low seed that I want to do well is sucking.  Of course they are playing New Jersey, who I also happen to like, but still...


----------



## mikebr99 (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: I just had to open my mouth*



			
				Harlock said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's funny, but watch a replay and you'll see a zebra on the right hand side of your screen behind Roenick and Mogilny.  His body was facing them, but I could not see where his head was pointed.  I'm glad Mogilny only needed stitches, he looked really shook up after that.  I'm not sure which was worse on that high stick: The initial hard hit from the shaft, or being raked under the chin by the blade when it came on the follow through.  Having said that:*



Neither of the refs were watching that way... 

I am also glad he'll be back for the next game, as running for any distance on 9 forwards is not good.

And Mats finally took off the mouth guard... guess they DO listen to Grapes between periods! 


			
				Harlock said:
			
		

> *What on earth is the deal?  The top seeds are blowing, except for one or two.  Dallas is 1-2, Detroit is 0-3... The one low seed that I want to do well is sucking.  Of course they are playing New Jersey, who I also happen to like, but still... *



It ain't over yet...


Mike


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 15, 2003)

No Mike but you must admit being down 3 games to none isn't the best situation to be. 2-1 isn't bad but isn't good either. But I expect it in the Dallas-Oilers series. The history of those two teams in the play offs bears it out. Game 7 without much doubt.


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 15, 2003)

Could you just imagine if Toronto would not have won the game.  First OT they took a high stick that wasn't called and then that nasty blow to Mogilny that also wasn't called.  Two no-calls that could have turned out to be huge if they would have lost.  The NHL and refs can be darn glad they ended up with the win.

Otherwise it would have been like the NFL playoffs when the Giants lost because of a wrong call be the refs.  Oops, sorry about that...guess you need to win the next couple games (except that wasn't the case for the Giants).

I wonder if Dallas is going to be able to pull a win out tonight.  Edmonton is playing pretty good hockey.


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 16, 2003)

Well both Boston and Tampa Bay won...at least it makes the series go abit longer.  Dallas is up 1-0 and the game is in the last minutes of the 2nd period.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 16, 2003)

3-1 now. Think this series has some life to it. 

Just have to see about Game 4 tomorrow.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 16, 2003)

Okay, I am satisfied now.  I love the Bruins and didn't expect to see them winning this series, but I did expect something better than a sweep.  Thank you Bruins!  Also, the Stars have won it now and what the HECK is Shane Corson thinking?  I'm not a Leafs fan by any stretch of the imagination but come on, that's just a terrible attitude to have.  I hope he's blackballed and no one picks him up (highly unlikely, but one of those things you'd like to see happen after something like that).  Jagr.  What can I say about that?  Whiner, that's what!


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 16, 2003)

Just read this off CBS Sportsline...

Mogilny, the NHL's leading scorer in the playoffs with six points, is expected to play in Game 4.

Good news for Toronto!  That was one nasty looking shot he took.


----------



## Dieter (Apr 16, 2003)

5 on 3 in OT? WTF?

The Caps' OT performance was INEXCUSABLE. Jagr's retributional roughing (while justifiable) was uncalled for and don't even get me started on how asinine Ken Klee's elbowing cost them the game.

To quote a big-time hockey friend of mine.

"Quit screwing around!"

I'm still saying Caps in 5...maybe six....ugh.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah, that was tough...

But let's be clear on this word "INEXCUSABLE."  The Rangers' inability to make the playoffs in six seasons is what I would call "inexcusable."  The Caps' less-than-composed response to crappy calls is what I would call "unfortunate."  

The Caps were lucky to even get to overtime in that game; the Bolts were looking good, and won their first game on Washington home ice since 1998!

Go Caps!  Bolts suck!


----------



## Dieter (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah, there were definitely some bad calls last night and Tampa was actually looking like a playoff team. It's a good thing we had some clutch shooting from Witt and (of all people) Zubris. 

I don't blame Kolzig since only one of the 4 goals was for something he botched up. 

Anyway, we'll get 'em tonight and close it out in Tampa.


----------



## Datt (Apr 16, 2003)

GO STARS!  I think this series is going to go 7 games, don't they always go 7 games?, with Dallas winning it.  Of course that means they have to face my Ducks.   But since we are going to sweep Detriot, I think we can give the Stars a good run for it!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 16, 2003)

Go Stars!  Win the Stanley Cup by cheating AGAIN!


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 16, 2003)

Think someone needs to get over it. I've watch the game. Even if Bret's goal was disallowed, (not that it should be), Buffalo STILL had to score to win. And believe me, that's easier said than done in that game. Dallas clearly had the horses going. Buffalo didn't. 

In any case, some great hockey last night. Looking forward to great hockey tonight too.


----------



## mikebr99 (Apr 16, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> *...and what the HECK is Shane Corson thinking?  I'm not a Leafs fan by any stretch of the imagination but come on, that's just a terrible attitude to have.  I hope he's blackballed and no one picks him up (highly unlikely, but one of those things you'd like to see happen after something like that).  *



 I actually think he did the right thing by resigning and getting out of the spotlight, and allowing his teammates to focus on the game instead of throwing public temper tantrums about lack of ice time etc.

My $0.02... YMMV... IMHO... etc.


Mike


----------



## MarauderX (Apr 16, 2003)

the Caps were robbed last night.  ROBBED!  Robbed like a rogue who steals a wizard's spellbook... just not right.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 16, 2003)

1.  don't even get me started on the "no goal"  the NHL head of officiating who was at the game said GOAL.

2. and how did dallas cheat last night?

3. Dallas in 6.  We don't want to have to play a game 7.  anything can happen in game 7.  any team can beat any other team in a game 7. Period.

4. I will be at the game thursday.  sorry oilers.

5. dallas has to respect the oilers.  i think that has been the problem in the series.  they have to bring it every night.  i think they get cocky and don't play for 60 mins unless they felt they "had to", if they don't and they lose on thursday, i have a bad feeling about this.

6.  dallas can be the ducks.  i like the ducks, i like kariya and oates and giguere.  we beat them during the regular season and giguere has to come back to earth and play like a mortal at some point 

I think that was it.

Paragon


----------



## Harlock (Apr 16, 2003)

mikebr99 said:
			
		

> * I actually think he did the right thing by resigning and getting out of the spotlight, and allowing his teammates to focus on the game instead of throwing public temper tantrums about lack of ice time etc.
> 
> My $0.02... YMMV... IMHO... etc.
> 
> ...




Well My mileage does vary and here's my humble opinion:  Corson should have sucked it up like a big boy, kept his trap shut and taken one for the team.  Tantrums are bad, and shouldn't happen when your team is in the playoffs.  Saying resigning was better than tantrums is sort of like saying AIDS is a better way to die than cancer.  Either way you're dead, so who cares?  It wasn't a lack of ice time he quit after, it was being a healthy scratch.  On top of that you're team is in the playoffs busting their collective butts trying to get to the next round.  It's playoff hockey.  I would have been cool with resigning over continued problems during the regular season but let's face it, playoff hockey is all about playing through injuries be they to your foot, your jaw or your pride.  I say phooey to Corson.  This was a bad distraction for the Leafs and I almost hope they win the whole thing so he sits back without a ring.  I also think it shows he's not a team player when it counts most and since he's a free agent after this season that should hurt him too.


----------



## Datt (Apr 16, 2003)

Paragon said:
			
		

> *6.  dallas can be the ducks.  i like the ducks, i like kariya and oates and giguere.  we beat them during the regular season and giguere has to come back to earth and play like a mortal at some point
> 
> Paragon *




Sorry to burst your bubble but Giguere isn't scheduled to start playing like a mortal until well after July 4th!


----------



## Welverin (Apr 16, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Think someone needs to get over it. I've watch the game. Even if Bret's goal was disallowed, (not that it should be), Buffalo STILL had to score to win. And believe me, that's easier said than done in that game. Dallas clearly had the horses going. Buffalo didn't.*




That's always bugged me too. Not only would they have had to score a goal in that game, they had to win the *next goal too!* Yet we never hear the end of it.


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 16, 2003)

Oh well since last night looks like things have changed:

On Mogilny - "He had a downturn yesterday," Quinn said. "There were enough symptoms to say he should not play tonight. They are taking a precaution."

Avs need to win tonight and then end the series at home!  Go Avs!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 17, 2003)

Ouch Vancouver.
wha' happen'?

Billy.....anything....?

Paragon


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 17, 2003)

Triple OT folks, you know I love it.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 17, 2003)

Paragon said:
			
		

> *Ouch Vancouver.
> wha' happen'?
> 
> Billy.....anything....?
> *




1)The officiating was incredibly biased.

2) They played like total crap.

That's a hard 1-2 punch to get up from. 

I hate hockey


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 17, 2003)

Ducks and Wings are tied 2 - 2 going into overtime.  *EVERYONE TO THE TV!*

Wings have to win or they're done!

{EDIT}

Oy!  They lost.  Poor Cujo, he just can't win in the playoffs.

Congrats to the Ducks and their fans!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 17, 2003)

The Detroit Red Wings were _swept_?...by the *Ducks*?

OK, I just don't understand anything anymore.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 17, 2003)

Ducks win!  Ducks win!  

*got my broom to help with the sweep*  

Av's and Flyers also win, so today is a good day for hockey, and I am glad Boston didn't get swept.  Oilers win in 7.   

I have been sick the last three days, hockey the only thing I have been really watching, but I cheered loud tonight when the Wings lost.  Sorry Wings, better luck next year.  

This whole thing with the Ducks seems like it was made in holywood.  It's bizarre.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks for the compliment Earth. But on some level I have to agree with Teflon. The Ducks beat the Wings?!! The Devil must be wearing long johns. This is one of those days I will never understand. (Even though it's nice to see the Flyers win and the Avs win too.)


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 17, 2003)

Ducks won 3-2 in OT.  It was great.  If the Av's lose and Ducks win I am voting for them to go to the finals, especially if they beat the Av's, which I hope doesn't happen.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 17, 2003)

While I don't believe it would happen, after tonight, I'm not sure about a LOT of things. But if the Ducks DO beat the Avs, I'm 100% certain Hell has frozen over for the summer.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 17, 2003)

Broken Fang said:
			
		

> *Oh well since last night looks like things have changed:
> 
> On Mogilny - "He had a downturn yesterday," Quinn said. "There were enough symptoms to say he should not play tonight. They are taking a precaution.*




I'm glad, it would have been rather disturbing if he had played after that. He couldn't even stand up straight, much less skate off the ice on his own.


----------



## Datt (Apr 17, 2003)

DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS!

Woo Hoo!  Sweet revenge for being swept by the Wings on our first two apperances in the playoffs!


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 17, 2003)

Yikes.  I was awakened early this morning by our baby who wanted a pre-breakfast bottle.  To my horror, ESPN was showing the OT session between the Wings and Ducks.  I had just enough time to watch Detroit squander several good scoring chances before Anaheim swept us out of the playoffs.  _SWEPT._  Amazing, sad, and a bit sickening.  C'est la vie I suppose.

Good luck to all of you still rooting for your favorite teams...except maybe for the Avs fans.  I just can't bring myself to wish good things for Colorado .


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 17, 2003)

I actually stayed up to watch it!     Pretty miserable evening when I don't get any sleep just for that.


----------



## Dieter (Apr 17, 2003)

Fortunately the Caps/Lightning game ended as soon as possible.

Olie looked like he was spacing out for most of the last half of the game. 

Are the Caps done...Nah...this will just go the distance.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 17, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Good luck to all of you still rooting for your favorite teams...except maybe for the Avs fans.  I just can't bring myself to wish good things for Colorado . *




Don't worry Quick. I have the same problem cheering for the Devils.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 17, 2003)

Here's a headline from today's _NY Post_ that pretty much says it all: "NO-SHOW ISLANDERS FACE EX-STINK-TION."

That's not a joke.  But it is funny.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 17, 2003)

Dogs and cats, living together, MASS-HYSTERIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

man....wings.......speechless........wow...

congrats to the ducks and kariya, it's good for him considering he was planning on bailing if they put up another dissappointing season.......wow

Paragon


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 17, 2003)

I will say one thing about the Wings players, their fans, and the local media.  I haven't heard one single excuse made about being swept by the Ducks.  Perhaps 1,034 different theories and explanations on _why_ they lost -- but not one single excuse, and zero crying.  If nothing else, I'm proud of that.

Nightfall:
Don't all hockey fans have at least one team they love to hate no matter what ?  Too bad the teams we both want to lose appear likely to keep playing a little while longer this year.

Datt:
Congrats to your team.  Hopefully Babcok, Kariya, Thomas, and Rucchin keep the team focused and playing well.

Paragon:
Great _Ghostbusters_ line, and sadly very appropriate.

T-Bill:
Do something to shake your Canucks out of their funk!!  Don't leave me pulling solely for Edmonton in the West...


----------



## MarauderX (Apr 17, 2003)

So, Caps will take the series in 6 now... or perhaps 7.  Tough to tell right now, but they will be fighting the whole way to the top.


----------



## Datt (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks Quick.  I know it is only going to get tougher from here on out, as if that is possible!

I have to say though, I was thinking it was going to be a short playoff stint for theDucks when they drew the Red Wings.  The Wings were streaking going into the playoffs.  When they won Game 1, I was like "Alright we aren't going to be swept this year!"  I never imagined us sweeping the Wings.  But man Giguere is playing like a playoff veteran instead of a playoff rookie.  This is what I was expecting out of Turco.  But I am really interested in seeing who we play in the next round.  If Dallas pulls it out, which I hope they do, it will be them.  Otherwise it is either St Louis or the Canucks.  But now we get to wait and see.  Rest up before we find out who we play next.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 17, 2003)

I was amazed by the Ducks.  That first game was a fluke.  They knew it.  Kariya knew it in the post game interview.  But man, I've watched the last few games and the Ducks are looking pretty good.  Giguere is a frelling machine!  They're making defensive mistakes but when you've got a French Canadian butterfly style goalie on a hot streak, you can afford to get caught on those odd man rushes.  Just ask some former Habs or some current Avs.  I am shocked though, the Ducks looked pretty good in spurts, if they can pull it togetehr they actually have a chance.  Plus the momentum thing is waaaay ni their favor.  Of course that can change with one loss...

Feel sorry for Belfour.  I'd be tired after 72 saves myself.  Really looking forward to Dallas vs. Edmonton tonight.  Should be great and I'll be cheering for Hatcher to squash Laraque like a bug.  Not to hijack the thread, but heck, it's off topic in this forum anyway:  Will Dallas pay to keep Hatcher around next year?  Isn't he a free agent this year?  Can they afford to with the CBA and cap coming online next year?  Just wondering what you guys (and gals?) wondered.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 17, 2003)

Quick, yeah but at least we got a good reason to hate those guys. (Though I think detroit fans might still loath Claude Lemeuix more than Roy. Just this one man's opinion.) In any case just have to see if the impossible happens and the Bolts come back so they play Devils. My hope, they knock off the Devils. Otherwise I forsee a bad thing coming for the Flyers. The Leafs, as good as they are, simply are NOT the New Jersey Devils.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 17, 2003)

The Hatcher question.  well i think we had a good view of the product in game 3.  I honestly figure them to try to, depending on how much he asks, i can't see them going higher than 6-7 million for him, and i really think that there maybe teams out willing to pay that if the stars won't.
some confounding variables:
1. the CBA: could work for, could work against the amount he will seek
2. Marty Turco:  if he begins to shine in the post season that will drive his value back up again.  granted he is restricted but he could sit out and still get 3 mill
3. Sergi Zubov: one of the best puck handling defense men in the league, he makes 5 mill a year.  the ceiling for defense men in dallas?
4.  Mike Modano: the golden boy.  unrestricted after next season.  they have to sign moe.  

and right after that
6. the CBA expires:  who knows what the hell is going to happen here, strike?  lockout? nothing?

in the short i think the stars resign hatcher and let matvichuk go, and call up John Erskin.  
just my thoughts

Paragon


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 17, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1)The officiating was incredibly biased.
> 
> ...




Want some cheese with that whine?  "Oh the officials...".   
Sorry but I hear the same thing everyday from fellow Blues fans here so I can't stand it anymore.   Most people in St. Louis think we would be 19 time defending champs if not for the refs. 

Bottom line is that a one line team like Vancouver isn't going to be able to beat a team that can throw out three lines with solid scorers on them.  Unless that team is playing bad or has weak goaltending.  And we were missing Peter Cjaneck(sp?), Scott Mellanby, & Al MacInnis last night!


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm just glad the Ducks get to sit around till the next round and wait.  Might help cool of Giguere as he was red hot against the Wings.  (Wish I had placed a small wager on the Ducks sweeping the Wings - probably would have had a pretty good payoff!)   

As long as the Avs put away the Wild saturday I don't care, no more game 7's!  Get some rest and go into the second round nice and healthy.


----------



## Berk (Apr 18, 2003)

I got a few things to say.

1. How can you expect to go anywhere in the playoffs with Kurtis Joseph in net? Yeah he is a good netminder but he falls apart in the playoffs. Always has and most likely always will, unless he can solve his own problems off.

2. Giggy was freakin awesome against detroit. Albiet with KuJo in net the Wings are a good team because you can't deny the talent and skill that they bring to the ice. 

3. Ugh, Avs. Would love to see the Wilds come back and whoop em but most likely won't happen.

4. GO DEVILS!!!!!!! DEVILS!!!!! DEVILS!!!!

5. Everyone has gotta stop hatin on the Devils.

6. So want the Isles to come back but gonna be hard and almost impossible against Ottawa, they are gonna be a tough team to beat no matter who plays em.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 18, 2003)

Berk said:
			
		

> *1. How can you expect to go anywhere in the playoffs with Kurtis Joseph in net? Yeah he is a good netminder but he falls apart in the playoffs. Always has and most likely always will, unless he can solve his own problems off.*




Well when you only manage six goals in four games it doesn't matter how your goalie plays.



> *5. Everyone has gotta stop hatin on the Devils.*




I'm a Flyers fan, I dare you to stop me.



> *6. So want the Isles to come back but gonna be hard and almost impossible against Ottawa, they are gonna be a tough team to beat no matter who plays em.*




Even harder now that they've been eliminated.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 18, 2003)

It's getting chippy in here....you can tell the playoffs are heating up 

Dallas 5-2
24-2-3

damn i'm good

Paragon


----------



## Berk (Apr 18, 2003)

> I'm a Flyers fan, I dare you to stop me.




Gah, don't make me go Scott Steven's on ya like he did with Eric Lindros. =o) Sorry, know that's a bit of a troll but had to say it. =o) See the smiley, I'm joking!!!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 18, 2003)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Want some cheese with that whine?  "Oh the officials...".   *




Hey man, I will call the Canucks crappy when they are crappy (Hell, I did so in the quote you pulled), but the officiating was very biased last night.

They fail to call some guy hauling Bertuzzi down behind the net when the exact same call was made against Brent Sopel moments before. I'm not saying Sopel didn't deserve it, I'm saying your guy did.

Jarko Rutuu get highsticked bad enough to get cut by The Blues : No call.

Moments later, Brad May is in the box: High Sticking. Replay shows there was no high-stick.

I don't scream ref bias lightly. I made no excuses for game one,...in fact, i think it was in this very thread that I congratulated the Blues and their fans.



> *Sorry but I hear the same thing everyday from fellow Blues fans here so I can't stand it anymore.*




Well, yeah...but Blues fans are notorious Bitches 




> *Most people in St. Louis think we would be 19 time defending champs if not for the refs.
> 
> Bottom line is that a one line team like Vancouver isn't going to be able to beat a team that can throw out three lines with solid scorers on them. *




Isn't going to be able to? We did it _all frickin' year_. Look at the stats!



> *...Unless that team is playing bad or has weak goaltending...*




Well, then it has been a banner year for bad play and crap goaltending..cause Vancouver never lost two games in a row, and managed string together team-record winning streaks.

It's this kind of play that had me excited about the playoffs, and it's why I'm dissapointed.

Not as dissapointed as Wings fans mind you


----------



## MulhorandSage (Apr 18, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey man, I will call the Canucks crappy when they are crappy (Hell, I did so in the quote you pulled), but the officiating was very biased last night.
> 
> ...




It was especially diappointing when the ref was only a few feet from the non-calls in some situations and clearly looking in their direction.

Still, I won't say die until we're down by two goals with five minutes left to play.

Scott Bennie


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 18, 2003)

Berk said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Gah, don't make me go Scott Steven's on ya like he did with Eric Lindros. =o) Sorry, know that's a bit of a troll but had to say it. =o) See the smiley, I'm joking!!! *



Ouch. Good thing he's on the Rangers now.  I'm still nervous about Cechmanek, though.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm just basing my opinion on past experience.  The Blues in 91 had a juggernaut line of Hull, Oates, and a couple different wingers.  They racked up sick numbers, Hull had 86 goals that year and Oates had 112 points in 64 games or so.   We had 105 points, and that's pre regulation tie.   So we were big men we thought and went into the playoffs and beat a terrible Detroit team in 7.   Then we played the North Stars and they shut down our top line and we were out in six.  No depth that year.  Every team that wins the cup has decent depth and I'm not sure the Canucks have that.  

Jackman is all over Bertuzzi so far, he better get going if you guys wanna get back in this series.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 18, 2003)

First of all, Paragon, can you get to Edmonton by Saturday?  Thanks.  Second of all, Laraque is a little frellnik.  Okay, he's not little.  That two handed slash was just wrong.  Funny thing is, it seemed to piss off the Stars something fierce, so I hope he tries it again next game.  oh, and I would not be surprised at all to see someone take a run at Laraque late in the game if the Stars are down and out (which I hope they aren't.)  Too bad about Dvorak though.  Ducks, Stars in round 2?  Maybe so, I hope.  And yes, my Bruins are out.  So now I can hope for the Devils to cruise on to the next round.  I really like a lot of those guys.  Gomez, Elias, Brodeur... and a couple of guys I liked from my old Stars. Be neat if they can meet up on down the road and duke it out.  Stars vs. Devils would be an awesome series for the Final I think.  Ottawa might be a cool series too, but I didn't get a chance to watch them much this year.  They any good?    Sometimes the President's Trophy is a curse... 

I am really curious to see how the Ducks react to a game one defeat in Round 2.  Might burst their bubble at any rate.  And if they go down 2 games in a row right up front I think they'll be swept.  Not that I don't like the Ducks, but this momentum thing is a fickle friend.  Obviously Dallas will like their chances with the 7th seed after knocking out the 8th (if they do.)  For my Red Wing fan friends out there:  I feel for you.  I also agree with what Melrose has been saying; it's not broken, so don't worry about fixing it.  Ducks got lucky on the first night, outplayed you once and had a hot goaltender through the whole ordeal.  What would be a good final ratings-wise I wonder?  Any thoughts?  Avalanche Devils would probably be about the best bet there I suppose.  The northeast is hockey central  and New York fans will love to hate New Jersey and the Avalanche are a nice "new" team that will still attract Quebec fans and Lindross haters while attracting the American western audience.  I think Worst case scenario for ratngs would be Minnesota vs. Tampa Bay.  I wouldn't even check for scores on that one...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm attending my first playoff game on Sunday...Bolts v. Caps in D.C....with my lovely fiancee.  It's gonna be amazing!

EDIT: Forgot to add that I'm _really_ hoping the Canucks can claw their way back from the deficit and win.

*FLYERS SUCK!*


----------



## Apok (Apr 18, 2003)

Cup game is going to be either Colorado/Jersey or Colorado/Ottawa.  That's my prediction.  

Anaheim is smokin' but I don't think they can take the Avs, and the only competition Colorado has in the West is gonna be St. Louis.  I don't think it will be much of a problem, though.  Of course, if the Ducks do come out on top, yay!

In the East, it's gonna be the Devils or the Sens, and I hope to God it's the Devils.  Go Jersey (despite the fact that you dropped my boyz like a bad habit in the first round, friggin' Bruins ...)! 

I rejoiced when Ruccin got that goal in OT.  Die, Red Wings, and may Fedorov not renew his contract and sign with a good team!  MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 18, 2003)

Apok said:
			
		

> *...and may Fedorov not renew his contract and sign with a good team!  *




Either a good team, or my Rangers.


----------



## Apok (Apr 18, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *
> FLYERS SUCK! *




Heh.  Maybe, but the Philly/Toronto matchup has produced some of the best games of the playoffs so far.  I enjoy watching them play the most, very exciting stuff.  

The Canucks, btw, are toast.  If they manage to make a comeback against St. Louis, I'll eat my Bruins jersey.


----------



## Apok (Apr 18, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Either a good team, or my Rangers. *




Funny you should mention that, because that was one name that I heard as a possibility.  

Fedorov would make a very nice addition to the Rangers offensive line, the only question is could they utilize him well enough to make a run for the playoffs next year.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm hoping my Blues will close this out tonight I've got a feeling we are going to back to St. Louis to win on Sunday.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 18, 2003)

I think Federov is done in hockey town.  Personally I think he is very over-rated  but that is just me.  Not saying he's not a great player, but I think he is just not the be all end all, he's had numerous chances to step up and be "the man" in a line up of hall of famers and he never did it.  even with Yzerman out this season his numbers were no better than any other season.  Send him up to New York with the other lazy players, Let Glen Sather "work his magic" on him.

Dallas wins on saturday, gets Guerin back (yea!!!!!!!!!!) and Turgeon (um...i think this is a good thing)  and are in great shape for the rest of the playoffs.

the flyers/leafs series has been awsome.  that is some real old time hockey right there folks.  damn.  i have loved watching every game.

Just my thoughts

Paragon


----------



## MulhorandSage (Apr 19, 2003)

5-3 Vancouver.

I'm not unhappy, though we need to learn to stop sitting back to protect our leads.

Scott Bennie


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 19, 2003)

Send Fedorov to Colorado, that would be cool, but very unlikely... congrats to Vancouver for making their series more interesting.  

I think Colorado will play either the Devils (booo), Senators (yeah), or maybe, just maybe with the way things are going, the Bolts (booo).  The East is hard to predict, but the West seems to be a almost lock.  But I am not expecting anything to happen anymore, the Ducks upset the balance of powers and who knows what is going to happen now.


----------



## A'koss (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Apok:_
> 
> The Canucks, btw, are toast. If they manage to make a comeback against St. Louis, I'll eat my Bruins jersey.



Hmmm, an EN World Webcam event...

[makes a mental note for later]



Cheers,

A'koss!


----------



## Welverin (Apr 19, 2003)

Berk said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Gah, don't make me go Scott Steven's on ya like he did with Eric Lindros. =o) Sorry, know that's a bit of a troll but had to say it. =o) See the smiley, I'm joking!!! *




Can't happen! I'm not dumb enough to carry the puck up the middle of the ice with my head down!

Hah, got you there!



			
				Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *
> FLYERS SUCK! *




HEY! WHile I realize you're a Rangers and are therefore leaglly required to hate the P-wings could you direct your energies toward wishing ill on the Devils? The Flyers are plenty likely to fall apart on their own, unlike the Devils and thus don't need any help.

Thank you for your support.



			
				Apok said:
			
		

> *Fedorov would make a very nice addition to the Rangers offensive line, the only question is could they utilize him well enough to make a run for the playoffs next year. *




In a word: no. In more words: It?s the Rangers! They specialize in acquiring big name, over priced players who under perform and have no chemistry. Until they get some management that?s willing to sacrifice a few years to rebuild properly the current state of affairs will continue.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 19, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> HEY! WHile I realize you're a Rangers and are therefore leaglly required to hate the P-wings could you direct your energies toward wishing ill on the Devils? The Flyers are plenty likely to fall apart on their own, unlike the Devils and thus don't need any help.
> 
> Thank you for your support.




No problem!

*DEVILS TRIPLE-SUCK!*



			
				Welverin said:
			
		

> In a word: no. In more words: It?s the Rangers! They specialize in acquiring big name, over priced players who under perform and have no chemistry. Until they get some management that?s willing to sacrifice a few years to rebuild properly the current state of affairs will continue. [/B]




I respectfully disagree.  They sacrificed this year, and near the end there was chemistry all over the place...we came very close to overtaking the Long Island Suckholes for that last playoff spot.  The Rangers, at least, would have won more than one game against the Sens.

But anyway...they need to dump a few of the overpriced players with no heart, replace them with more young talent like Jamie Lundmark (to get the team lean and hungry for Stanley), and keep a few of those overpriced players who _want_ to win.

Oh...and get a coach who isn't afraid to actually make players work hard in practice!


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 19, 2003)

Nightfall:
Fans in Detroit will _always_ hate Claude more than Patty Roy.  Same as Ranger fans will _always_ hate Denis Potvin.  It's just part of team lore .

Berk:
Your comments are rather silly IMO.
1) It's CuJo, not KuJo.
2) He has never taken a team deep into the playoffs because the talent surrounding him hasn't been worthy of reaching the later rounds.  There have been at least three playoff seasons where CuJo has carried his team through just about every single one of its victories, including last year with the Leafs.
3) The Wings lost this year because they played poorly as a team, and didn't score any goals.  CuJo allowed a couple of soft goals at crucial moments, but by and large he is NOT the reason Detroit is making tee times right now.

T-Bill:
Perhaps you should thank Flexor for waking up your mighty Naslund, Bertuzzi, Morrison line.  They finally came to play last night.  Unfortunately, I think Osgood will rebound to eliminate another team I'm rooting for.  Let's hope I'm wrong!

Paragon:
Federov is an enigma, and I think it's waaaaayyy too early to speculate on whether or not he stays in Hockeytown.  As for the Stars, they have the most formidable team going when they play their game.  I don't like 'em much, but I certainly respect their talent.

EShadow:
NEVER!!!!!  Wings are not allowed to play for the Avs.  Period.  It's like some kind of blood oath signed simultaneously with their contracts .

Tom:
The "Devils Triple Suck" line is priceless.  Consider this comment pilfered for future use in coming seasons .


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 20, 2003)

Quick, valid point. But in any case I just hope Sunday the Flyers finish off the Leafs and then we can see how the rest of the games shape up. (Here's hoping the Bolts win so that it's Flyers and Sens instead of Flyers and Devils.)


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 20, 2003)

Why can't the Avs ever do anything the easy way.  I really hope they can continue their on the road streak and finish off the Wild in game 6.  I hate game 7's...unless they are some other team or the Stanley Cup final.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 20, 2003)

GO STARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



Paragon


----------



## Kryndal Levik (Apr 20, 2003)

*GO BLUES! *


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 20, 2003)

Go Bolts!


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 20, 2003)

Broken Fang said:
			
		

> *Why can't the Avs ever do anything the easy way.  I really hope they can continue their on the road streak and finish off the Wild in game 6.  I hate game 7's...unless they are some other team or the Stanley Cup final. *




I'm surprised to hear and Avs fan say that.  Last year's debacle at the hands of my Red Wings aside, Roy is just about as dependable as they get in Game 7's.  Throw Sakic and Forsberg into the mix, and this is a pretty scary team in such situations.  Or is this a remark that stems from your own personal desire to avoid anxiety attacks ?

Look at it another way -- at least your team is still playing this year.


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 20, 2003)

"Or is this a remark that stems from your own personal desire to avoid anxiety attacks ?"

That's it...give me a game 5 win anyday!     At least until the Stanley Cup...then its play all 7 and go into OT in everyone of them.  I know we are good in game 7's (most of the time), but I'm rather just not have to go there...let the team, get some rest before going on to play the Canucks/Blues winner.

And very true at least we are still playing.

Go Avs!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 21, 2003)

Well, the *Canucks* seem to have finally pulled their head's out.

I think after this series is over I will need to re-think my feelings on the *Sedin* twins; *Daniel* and *Henrik*. I've complained and complained that they seem like journeyman players insteadof the powerhouses we were promised, but I have to say that in this playoffs (and leading up to it) they have both started looking awfully complete (particularly the much maligned--by me-- *Henrik*).

I've said it all throughout this thread, but I'l repeat it here: *Brandon Reid* is looking awesome and

JOVANOVSKI JUST SCORED! 4-1! WooT!

anyway. The team is depressing me alot less.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 21, 2003)

man after yesterday's crap finish by my Av's and my basketball team losing and Dallas winning to go play the Mighty Ducks, this weekend has rather stunk for me.  

I just hope the Av's don't let history repeats itself again and let this go to a game 7, which they do have a major history of allowing when they get to 3 wins first.  Geez, just finish them off, stop toying with them.

Go Bolts for winning yer first series.
Go Flyers to not get eliminated.
Go Ducks and beat the Stars.
Go Av's and just beat the Wild alaready, stop losing when you get that 3rd win.


----------



## A'koss (Apr 21, 2003)

NUUUUUUUUUCKS! 

           


A'koss!


----------



## MulhorandSage (Apr 21, 2003)

Once again, a third period where the Canucks can't go for the jugular. Someone get these guys riled in the second period intermission.

Though after the third period, all my respect for St. Louis has vanished, with the exception of Weight. I hate divers.

Scott Bennie


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 21, 2003)

Well it took them three OTs but at least the Bolts can feel good about themselves. St. Louis did his job, but seriously he, Prospel and LeCaviler were the stars of the series. (Though the other cap players were pretty good too. Ollie especially. )


----------



## Dieter (Apr 21, 2003)

Once again, it boiled down to the Caps executing a boneheaded penalty at the worst possible time. The Caps and Bolts played very well yesterday with the (I struggle to even say this) better team winning.

All in all it doesn't matter much since the Senators will crush the puny Bolts in Round Two.

Now that my team is out, all I can says is:

*GO LEAFS!*

Beat Philly like a redheaded stepchild.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 21, 2003)

You have my sympathies, Dieter...I was at the game.  But I wouldn't quite say the better team won.  The Caps dominated in shots, and in most other ways, for the whole game.  The officiating was _horrendous_.  Seems like the Dolts had carte blanche to rough, obstruct, and hold the stick of Jagr, just because he's Jagr.  Rob Schick--go back to Hockey School, ya moron!!

One thing I will say about the Caps...if they ever want to win another playoff series they'd better learn to throw a hit more than once in a while.

Damn it...who the hell do I root for now??


----------



## Harlock (Apr 21, 2003)

Well, I  have had a long weekend away fromt he computer and with my family in front of the TV in the evenings to watch some hockey and let me say a few things.  First off, Woohoo!  Dallas beat Edmonton.  Great series.  Lots of chippy play that I think the refs should have been a little more picky about (like I've seen in some other series) but Laraque and Hatcher never really got into it.  Much.  Sorry Edmonton fans, that was a great series though, so thanks and I hope there's still a team in the playoffs left for you to cheer for.  If not, try the Stars.  

Apok... I hope that sweater can hold a little salt and pepper.  Seems a terrible thing to waste a Bruins jersey though... I rather cherish mine.  

Paragon, when are you getting tickets for Ducks vs. Stars?  We need you in the arena apparently.  Although I think Guerin and or Turgeon can help some in that regard as well.  Will the Ducks cool down some over this long break?  The Wings weren't as physical as I think Dallas is bound to be.  We'll see how that goes.  

Caps lost... and that's all I have to say about them.  Congrats out to T-Bay for finally getting past the second round!  

Blues vs. Canucks in a game 7.  Heh, wow.  This is how those #4 vs. #5 series are supposed to go I guess.  Unless the Avs screw up big time I do not suspect this series will even mean too much in the end.

I think the Avs will put the Wild away tonight.  Roy's best games of this playoffs thusfar have come at Minnesota and that's where they play.  I dunno if the Flyers can string three in a row together against the Leafs.  I expect this one to come back to Philly.  Anyway, to all you fans out there, I hope you still have a team to yell at the refs about and to cheer for.  If you were saving an octopus, well, just cook it up I guess.  I prefer squid...


----------



## Dieter (Apr 21, 2003)

I definitely agree that the Caps needed to be more aggressive in their checks. However, if you factor in the crummy officiating, most of the Caps' bench would be in the Penalty Box if they actually did throw a few more elbows.

The Caps' owner (Ted Leonsis FYI) was clearly p.o'ed by the 3OT too-many-on-ice penalty and I'm sure Coach Cassidy's head may be one of many on the post-season chopping block.

Root for the Leafs, since they're the last of the Original Six to stiil  be in the running.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 21, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No problem!
> 
> DEVILS TRIPLE-SUCK! *




Thanks!



> *Damn it...who the hell do I root for now??   *




Well as a Rangers fan I would expect who ever is playing againts the Devils or Flyers, but if that's not good enough try the Canucks.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 21, 2003)

This series should be good.  Dallas has to be physical, crash the net, and pounce on rebounds.  The Ducks were hard charging to the post season but I think where the Wings failed was in the physical play.
And we have tickets through the end of the second round.  Unfortunatly I'm not a rich man so the Western Conference and Cup finals will be right out.
Thursday my brother will be taking my niece to that game so I have no control if they win or lose.  But they will win.  trust me


GO STARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Paragon


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 21, 2003)

Man, that Canucks/Blues game last night was a nail-biter.

I'm really unclear on how my beloved Canucks can look like an unstoppable force in the second period, but can't manage to properly defend a three goal lead in the third. It's baffling.

I'm far from an expert, but as near as I can figure the Canucks are an _offense_ based team...when they go out and crash and bang, go to the net and shoot they have success...lots of success.

When they try and play defensively (which has been the accepted wisdom league-wide for years now as it allows untalented teams to be competitve), they fail.

I wish after a period where they score two goals--and could easily have scored more had a couple of bounces gone their way--they would just come back out and _stick with the plan_. When they try and protect any kind of lead they just start looking foolish: running around in their own end, having trouble clearing etc.

The Canucks version of "protecting a lead" should consist of _exactly_ the same plan as achieving the lead: run-and-gun offense heavy hockey.

I hope they get with that plan ion game seven or it won't matter if they figure it out.

I really worry about the competitve chances of a team that can't stay 3 goals ahead once they get there against a team of nauseous, feverish injured guys with it's captain missing .

Win or lose, this has been an awesome series to watch...I have a new respect for St. Louis in general and Doug Weight in particular.


----------



## MulhorandSage (Apr 22, 2003)

i agree with you on the excitement of the series, which can be said of the playoffs in general so far: I can't believe the Avs lost tonight. Tomorrow's going to be *very* interesting.

Scott Bennie


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 22, 2003)

Yeah it gets more interesting each time doesn't it? While I won't lay the loss on Cechmanak (that lost glove thing aside), I will say the Leafs were the better team. (For once.) Mainly because they had the passion and drive there. The Flyers were just DAMN lucky that Roenick bailed their butts out of it. I counted about five guys on the Flyers' side that were active at all. Roenick, the Primeau, Gagne, Williams line, and to a degree, Kapanen. Otherwise it was pretty much Toronto all the time. I mean come on! OT Power Play! They could have won it! (Well maybe if they had Martin St. Louis...) But instead the Leafs just almost shelled Cechmanek. Pretty pathetic. In any case game 7, here's hoping the Flyers find a way to win...and ANOTHER replacemant D-man. (Poor Vandy probably STILL thinks the Flyers are ahead in the series!)


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 22, 2003)

The Avs going into game 7 AGAIN...five consecutive playoff series where they have had to go to game 7!  I can't believe they lost tonight...outplayed for 56:30 of the game and then to come back and score twice in the last three and a half minutes against the defensive Wild.  Then they don't even get a shot on goal in OT.  Man I thought I was going to barf!   

Oh well...it's going to make for some great games tomorrow night.  Looks like I'll be parking myself in front of the TV starting around 5 MST and watching hockey all night long (but thats not a bad thing is it)?


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Apr 22, 2003)

*Game Seven!*

Yay Leafs!  Woo woo!  Game seven, baby! 

Now, if only my heart can resume its regular rhythms before tomorrow night...


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 22, 2003)

Av's Av's Av's, what are us Av's fans going to do with you guys.... c'mon jeeeez.  

I think heard that in their last 9 playoff series they have gone to a game 7 8 times, and in each of those 8 times they have always got to 3 wins first, but for some god awful reason they just can't close it out.  The Wild outplayed them for the entire fricken game tonight, tomorrow if history repeats itself Av's will win, then in the next series they will go up 3-1 and so on....

If the Av's lose, I am putting my full support behind the Ducks.  At least they did something different.

(Done ranting).


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 22, 2003)

Don't worry Earth, you weren't the only one ranting about this game. Still felt the Flyers COULD have put this series away IF they had come out to play in the first 10 minutes with more intensity.


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Apr 22, 2003)

*Well it ain't over.*



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Still felt the Flyers COULD have put this series away IF they had come out to play in the first 10 minutes with more intensity. *




Sure, and the series would be over by now if the Leafs had mustered a little bit more enthusiasm and 'finish' in game 4's overtime, or showed up at all in games 2 and 5.  This has been a tight gutsy series all around, the kind that makes the hockey gods smile down upon us with satisfied benevolence.  For the series to *NOT* go seven games would have been a travesty - it's been easily the best hockey of the playoffs so far.  It's just a shame one of these teams has to lose.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Well it ain't over.*



			
				PowerWordDumb said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sure, and the series would be over by now if the Leafs had mustered a little bit more enthusiasm and 'finish' in game 4's overtime, or showed up at all in games 2 and 5.  This has been a tight gutsy series all around, the kind that makes the hockey gods smile down upon us with satisfied benevolence.  For the series to NOT go seven games would have been a travesty - it's been easily the best hockey of the playoffs so far.  It's just a shame one of these teams has to lose. *




Yip.  It IS a shame, but think about it, this is how these match-ups (between the 4 and 5 seeds) are supposed to go.  What sucks is that these guys played a ahrd game, double over time, very physical and have to play again tonight, get one or two days rest and jump up and start a new series.  Tough.  I wish there could have been some better alternative than that.  I think that no matter who wins, both teams have shown outstanding heart.  

Anyone heard anymore on Foote?  I assume sine his team faces elimination he may try to suit up tonight, depending on how bad of a "broken foot" he has.  Playoff hockey is the best professional sports has to offer.


----------



## El Ravager (Apr 22, 2003)

GO WILD!


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 22, 2003)

About 13 minutes before a bunch of good game 7's begin!

Go Leafs, Blues, and

AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS
AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS
AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS
AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS
AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS
AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS
AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS
AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS
AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS
AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS
AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS
AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS
AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS
AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS
AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS - AVS

Was that annoying enough?


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 23, 2003)

Well end of the first period, Flyers are up by two. (2-0). I hope this means we close it out tonight. God Willing.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 23, 2003)

Ah, springtime.  Ironically, the best time to turn on your TV and watch the falling Leafs... 

Go Avs!!!


----------



## Welverin (Apr 23, 2003)

Broken Fang said:
			
		

> *About 13 minutes before a bunch of good game 7's begin!
> 
> Go Leafs, Blues, and
> 
> Was that annoying enough?   *




Beyond annoying, who do you think you are picking the Leafs?

Thankfully the Flyers made it worth not watching 24 while it was on.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 23, 2003)

Phily won in a blowout, I just hope the Av's can do that also.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 23, 2003)

*The Avengers*

Hence forth I shall refer to Todd Bertuzzi as Dr. PIM.



			
				EarthsShadow said:
			
		

> *Phily won in a blowout, I just hope the Av's can do that also. *




I don't, GO WILD!


----------



## Green Vision (Apr 23, 2003)

it's the endof the 2nd period in Vancouver. Canucks lead 3-1. They are walking all over the Blues, and toward the end of the 2nd it looked like the refs were deciding to make a game of it (with a non-call against Jarko Ruutu).


----------



## A'koss (Apr 23, 2003)

Now let's hope that Vancouver doesn't, y'know... forget that there's still a hockey game going on in the 3rd period like they are opt to do...  

NUUUUUCKS! 

(Better salt up that jersey Apok!   )


A'koss.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't know what's worse...losing in 4 straight or losing a game 7 in OT.  

With the Wings and Av's both out, the Western side is wide open now.

GO DUCKS!  Sweep the Stars.


----------



## A'koss (Apr 23, 2003)

Canucks just trounced the Blues 4-1!

Whoa, the Avs and the Blues must be wondering what the hell happened...  

Next up... Canucks vs Wild (who'd a thought that'd happen a week ago...)


Cheers,

A'koss.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 23, 2003)

Yeah well I'm still wrangling my head over the whole Ducks thing. But at least the Flyers did there part. (Nice job Recchi AND Primeau! ) Let's hope though the Flyers don't let up in the next round. Ottawa maybe rusty but I doubt they'll keel over and die for them.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 23, 2003)

Jesus...no Wings, no Avs...this might well be The Canucks year


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 23, 2003)

Still got them Stars and the Wild don't look like they are going to give up and die just cause you've got a few more years on them as a club.


----------



## MulhorandSage (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm sorry Colorado lost; an Avs-Canucks series would have been an emotional blockbuster after tonight.

But wow, the Wild showed a truckload of heart.

Scott Bennie


----------



## Harlock (Apr 23, 2003)

Apok said:
			
		

> *The Canucks, btw, are toast.  If they manage to make a comeback against St. Louis, I'll eat my Bruins jersey. *




Umm, Apok?  How's that sweater taste?  A bit like crow?

What a night!  If the Ducks weren't playing the Stars I'd hop on that bandwagon.  If the Stars weren't to eventually meet the Wild, I'd hop on that bandwagon as well.  Either way I'm still going to cheer for the Western team in the final.  On the other side, what's up with LeClair?  Awfully quiet.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 23, 2003)

Well Har, we aren't relying on him to carrying the scoring, but if you'll notice he did get an assist on one of Recchi's goals. So you know he's doing his job there. Believe me he's getting the shots. Just have to see if one or two won't go in come the next series.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 23, 2003)

Just some quick thoughts on last night's games.  My first round commentary and second round predictions will be posted later...

1) I cannot believe the Wild ame back from a three games to one deficit to beat Colorado.  I knew they'd play tough, but not _that_ tough.  Congrats to Minnesota for dispatching the hated (at least by me and all Red Wings fans) Avs!!

2) Vancouver finally woke up and played solid hockey in the playoffs for more than one game.  Yeah for T-Bill and all the other Canuck fans -- I'll be pulling for your boys to keep it up, mainly because they are fun to watch.

3) Philly just crushed the Leafs by _using_ their talent, instead of relying on the opposition to roll over and play dead.  Congrats to Flyer fans.


----------



## Datt (Apr 23, 2003)

Um..Wow.

This is going to be a really interesting playoffs.  The East at least knows how to do things. Numbers 1-4 adavnce.  Of course us here in the west like to shake things up. 1,4,6,7 advance.  I say it is going to come down to the Stars and the Wild.  Talk about irony, the old Minesota North Stars versus the new Minesota Wild.  That would be one great series!  However I would love to see my Ducks kick some Stars butt!  It just depends on if Giguere starts to actually play like a human goalie or not.  But either way it is going to be a very interesting series!


----------



## Drew (Apr 23, 2003)

Jeez, am I the only Wild fan on the planet? If it weren't for the screaming fans selling out the Energy Center in the state of hockey every damn game...I'd think I was utterly alone. Anyway...GO WILD!


----------



## Hejdun (Apr 23, 2003)

> 1) I cannot believe the Wild ame back from a three games to one deficit to beat Colorado. I knew they'd play tough, but not that tough. Congrats to Minnesota for dispatching the hated (at least by me and all Red Wings fans) Avs!!




You're surprised?  Really?  I'm not.  The Avs are notoriously horrible at keeping a lead.  I can't take anything away from Minnesota, they played hard and deserved to win the series.  

It was as I feared, the famed AMP line and Roy, which were so hot just a few weeks before playoffs, cooled down just in time for the Wild.  Not to mention that Mandy Fernandez got touched by a god.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 23, 2003)

Well Nightfall, I truly hope I am wrong, but I have a feeling he may be injured.  He's just not the physical presence he normally is.  He's a big guy and he usually throws his muscle around the ice with authority.  I'm not hearing his name near as often as I do in normal post season play.  One thing is certain: these two days of rest before they play game 1 on round two will certainly help.  

So what is everyone else thinking about Round Two anyway?  Here's my thoughts, all in all I am interested in every series for different reasons.

Dallas vs. Ducks: The way the Ducks trounced the Wings out of the conference quarters certainly makes this more interesting.  Also the fact that I live in Texas I'll be watching and cheering for the Stars.  If the Ducks win this series, more power to them and I'll cheer for them to go all the way and hoist Lord Stanley's Cup.  Dallas beats the Ducks in 6.  I almost said five because I'm not sure how the Ducks will react to a game one loss.  I honestly see Dallas winning three in a row, giving up one on the road to an emotional Anaheim team and coming home to beat them.  I can also see Dallas losing one or two early and coming back.

Ottawa vs. Philly:  I think Philly is tired and as I said, I'm not sure how deep they are, or even how well their top guys are feeling.  Gange, Williams and Primeau seem great though as did Recchi in game 7.  They flat out dominated the Leafs in Game 7 so they have a lot to build on.  Not to mention that in the hockey post season that sometimes a long layoff, like the Sens have had, can make game 1 a bit stiff and tedious.  If Philly can come out and win game one and then go up 2-0 or 3-1, I really think they'll win it.  I do not think they'll beat the Sens by coming from behind in this series, however.  Senators take the Flyers in 6.

New Jersey vs. Tampa Bay:  This series figures to be the closest and most exciting based on the numbers.  We have a #2 vs. a #3 seed.  I've not gotten too much chance to watch Tampa Bay this year during the regular season, so it's hard for me to call.  I'm a Devils fan to be honest, so I'll likely be wearing a Brodeur jersey and screaming at the refs for missing the Bolts penalties.  I hope this one turns out to be as good as the numbers suggest.  One thing is certain, Jersey needs to shut Saint Louis down.  That guy can fly!  I'm not really keen on Nikolai Khabibulin, so I give this series to Jersey with Brodeur saving their bacon and being the difference.  I'd prefer the difference be Gomez, Stevens and Elias... but I'm not so certain there.  I really like the former Dallas Stars on this team, it'd be great to see them be the difference in this series as well.  The Devils take them down in 7 very physical, nailbiting games.

Vancouver vs. Minnesota:  Okay, I'm not a Canucks fan at all.  Plus, if Dallas wins I'd really rather see them face a 6th seed rather than the 4th seed.  Plus if Dallas loses to the Ducks, I'd rather see either the Ducks or Wild win the cup.  The Wild have impressed me.  They're an underdog.  They are my emotional favorites.  Vancouver, on paper, is the better team but I didn't think Minnesota had a chance aganist the Avs, so who knows?  I'm going with the Canucks, as much as I dislike them, to win this series in 5.  Yeah, I said 5.


----------



## MThibault (Apr 23, 2003)

Wacky year.

Not to take too much away from Philly, but Toronto was showing their age and hubris.  All year they've blown hot and cold so it doesn't surprise me that they crumpled in 1 out of 3 games that were must wins.  They had no focus in the early part of the series, gained it back in the middle, and then lost their focus completely in game 7.  The leafs beat themselves, mostly.

The irony of this year's playoffs is that because of the division leaders being seeded 1-3, the Devils have an easier opponent in round two than the top-seeded Sens.  Philly had about 15 points(?) over Tampa in the regular season.

Of course, I'm pulling for my Sens.  They can handle a big, rough opponent better this year than any other year but it will probably be a long series with Philly.

In the West, I don't expect either Minnesota or Anaheim to be this year's Hurricanes.  Goaltending can take a team deeper into the playoffs than they deserve, but one dimensional teams rarely make it to the finals.  Even the Habs in '93 had the best group of defensemen (however under-rated each individual was at the time) and defensive forwards in the league in front of Roy.  He was deservedly the star, but he didn't do it all himself.

My predictions (wild guesses at best in a year like this one) for round two:

Devils in 5
Sens in 6

Dallas in 5
Canucks in 6

Actually, pretty conservative predictions.  My wishful-thinking predictions are Tampa in 7 and Ducks in 5.  Well a sweep of Philly would be nice too.

Cheers


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 23, 2003)

Don't hold your breath MT. I still think the horses are there and thus a sweep unlikely. (But hey just one jaded yet hopeful Flyers fan opinion.) 


Har, maybe so but watch him in the game 7 and game 6, he was a force and factor, even if it's not on the score sheet. Btw I'm picking Flyers in 6. (Course I do agree, if they win game 1, they are off to a good start and even more so if they go up 2-0, 3-1.)


----------



## Apok (Apr 23, 2003)

Wow, what a string of games.  That Philly/Toronto blowout threw me for a loop.  I was expecting a much better game, but the Flyers just dominated.  Good job, Wild!  I'm an Avs fan, but I gotta admit I'm impressed.  

Damn you, Vancouver!!  St. Louis should've played a much better game than that, but alas.  

Oh, and somebody pass the BBQ sauce, I've got a shirt to eat...


----------



## Datt (Apr 23, 2003)

*Mixes up some honey, molasses, and certain other spices.*

*Passes mixture over to Apok*

Trust me this stuff is good.  It's a Texas Tradition.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 23, 2003)

Congrats Nucks and the Wild.

P.s. wild,  I hate you.  no really i do.  hate hate hate.  
nothing personal



GO STARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Paragon


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 23, 2003)

Hejdun said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're surprised?  Really?  I'm not.  The Avs are notoriously horrible at keeping a lead.  I can't take anything away from Minnesota, they played hard and deserved to win the series.
> 
> It was as I feared, the famed AMP line and Roy, which were so hot just a few weeks before playoffs, cooled down just in time for the Wild.  Not to mention that Mandy Fernandez got touched by a god. *




It's one thing to squander a lead -- which I agree is an Avalanche tradition.  It's another thing entirely to squander a lead when you play two games on home ice, against a team with little offense to speak of and a young goaltender.  But don't get me wrong, I'm plenty happy the Wild pulled off the upset.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 23, 2003)

Wow!...what a great game last night. The Canucks just rolled over the Blues in a fashion that I had to say warmed my heart.

_This_ was the team I wanted to see in the playoffs. I, being the bigger man, will refrain from pointing and laughing at *Flexor the Mighty* and his feelings about which teams the Canucks cannot beat and why  

I was worried that the Canucks would have to face the Avalanche or the Wings (Arch-Nemesis both), so--though they have shown incredible heart--I am glad that we are facing the Wild.

I'll re-state my respect for the Blues has grown hugely through this series. I was looking at the roster and they fielded 5 ex-captains! (Mellanby, Tkachuk, MacInnis, Pronger, Weight)...you can't do that and _not_ be impressive.

I think it could have gone a lot differently had The Blues not been hit as badly by that flu.

In any event, The Canucks seem to be awake now and well-primed for the coming battle 

We can thank St. Louis for the wake-up call.


----------



## linnorm (Apr 23, 2003)

Drew said:
			
		

> *Jeez, am I the only Wild fan on the planet? If it weren't for the screaming fans selling out the Energy Center in the state of hockey every damn game...I'd think I was utterly alone. Anyway...GO WILD! *




Fear not!!  Wild fans may be few, but we are stalwart defenders of  justice!!....  or something.  I almost turned the game off when Sakic scored, now I'm glad I didn't.

GO WILD!!!

*Paragon*:  The feeling's mutual.


----------



## MThibault (Apr 23, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Course I do agree, if they win game 1, they are off to a good start and even more so if they go up 2-0, 3-1 *




I would actually bet against my Sens in game one on Friday.  They've had a long layoff and without individual, game defining, superstars, timing becomes paramount.  I'm sure they've been practicing and everything, but it isn't the same as real competition.

I'm not too worried about that though.  After all the Sens were blown out by the Islanders in game one and came back to win handily.  Philly won't be as easy as NYI turned out to be, but losing game one probably won't lose them the series.

Cheers


----------



## Welverin (Apr 23, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> *On the other side, what's up with LeClair?  Awfully quiet. *




Can't really say, but it says something about their depth up front that John boy, Gagne, Williams, and Primeau can each come away with only one goal each and the team was still able to average 3.5 goals a game. On top of that Amonte and Handzus had none.

Now Nolan had to be hurt. The only time I noticed he was even out there was when the announcers mentioned how they thought he was playing hurt.



> *Ottawa vs. Philly:  I think Philly is tired and as I said, I'm not sure how deep they are, or even how well their top guys are feeling.
> 
> Up front, deep. On the blueline they could have some problems, especially with Desjardins out.
> 
> ...


----------



## shadoe (Apr 23, 2003)

Well, that was an interesting first round, I was most impressed that the Wild could pull of the win against the Avs. Now I just hope that the Stars and the Wild win this round so that we can have the battle of Minnesota for the conference finals. And in the east I would like to see the Ottawa and Tampa to win through, even though I believe it will be the Devils that beat the Lightning.

Go Stars 
Go Wild


----------



## GreyOne (Apr 23, 2003)

YEAH BABY

CANUCKS!

And I was there.  I witnessed first hand the Canucks' dismantlement of the trash-talking Blues.  Oh so sweet!

Whoever it was who mouthed off about the Blues exposing the Canucks for the "One-line team they are," enjoy your crow!

It's all gravy now baby.  With that victory last night, the Canucks have excorsised the last of the Demons of Playoffs Past that coiled like a festering ball of frustration in my brain.  Detroit, the land of arrogant overpaid superstars! Fallen!  Colorado, the land of Spoiled Fans!  Fallen! 

WoooooHooooo!


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh well...after that disapointing game where the team that scored first didn't win (for the first time in the series) I guess I have to start rooting for the DUCKS and the WILD!  Both teams have goalies who are playing incredible.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 24, 2003)

Go Ducks and Wild may the underdogs win from this point on!!  

If the Ducks win the Stanley Cup, I am wondering if Hollywood was involved in it?  It would make for a good movie.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 24, 2003)

If the Ducks DO win the Cup, I'm thinking Hell has frozen over, Asmodues is selling frozen yogurt to the devils in Hell, and over in the Abyss, Orcus, Graz'zt and Demogorgon open a huge love fest named "Abyssapalossa".  *note to those this is sarcasm.*  

But Wel, yeah I'm glad our depth won out this time around. Let's hope it holds out for the next three rounds.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 24, 2003)

EarthsShadow said:
			
		

> *If the Ducks win the Stanley Cup, I am wondering if Hollywood was involved in it?  It would make for a good movie. *




Considering all of the penny pinching Disney's been accused of I'd think any success the Ducks have is in spite of Hollywood.



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> *But Wel, yeah I'm glad our depth won out this time around. Let's hope it holds out for the next three rounds. *




Actually let's hope they use all of from here on out.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 24, 2003)

Wel, Amen to that. But as for the ducks spending, maybe so, but at least they got better guys (sort) than the now defunct San Jose Sharks. (Talk about going from top ranked to bottom feeders in a heartbeat!)


----------



## Paragon (Apr 24, 2003)

Lets go Ducks, tonight we dance.


GO STARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



Paragon


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 25, 2003)

Ok...here I am watching the game...the Ducks just got the SHAFT!  Take the lead in OT 3 to win, but the goal gets reviewed and overturned.  It was called a goal and then reviewed and overturned.  No way was it kicked in, hit him up high (the puck was nowhere near his foot), the net was not off its posts.    I can't wait to hear why they overturned it?  Oh well...have to go get a refill and get ready for OT 4!


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 25, 2003)

Make it OT 5, and from the way the goalies are performing, it might go to a 6 or 7.

GO DUCKS!!


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 25, 2003)

I had plans to actually do some work after the game ended...oh well.  Now that it has lasted this long I would like it to make it to #1 for longest played NHL game.  I mean it started at 5:30 MST and I am posting at 11:26 MST, might as well stay up another few hours for a 7 OT game!


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 25, 2003)

Funny I thought the Flyers/Pens game was pretty damn long... I just forget if it was the longest or not.


----------



## A'koss (Apr 25, 2003)

ZZZZzzzzzzZZZ...

DUCKS WIN!

*snort* Hunh, wha..?   

Was it just me or did the referees just... go home after the 3rd period?   

5 OT periods and the 4th longest in NHL history.... *wow* They're gonna need walkers to play on Saturday.  


Cheers and goodnight!

A'koss.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 25, 2003)

DUCKS WON 

OMG that was awesome.  The team that deserved it won it.  About time.  I'm glad that didn't go to 6 OT, I am getting tired.

It was nice of the audience to give all the players a standing ovation after it was all over...but I bet they were also to go home.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 25, 2003)

My beloved Oilers are out. But many of the former Winterhawks I watched hoisting the Memorial Cup in Jr. Hockey are still in position. I guess I can enjoy Cup Playoffs after all.

And I'm OH. SO. GLAD the Avalanche are out. Forsberg's turning into a more wicked version of Claude Lemieux right before my eyes, so dude can cool off on the golf course, as far as I'm concerned.

Anyway, what is it about a Trey Kroner uniform that turns former Swedish nationals into Darius Kasparaitis? Do they itch?


----------



## Datt (Apr 25, 2003)

DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS!  

I can't believe they won!  If this series goes like the last time we won game one in OT it is going to be a great series, for the Ducks!
5-0 in the playoffs this year, 3-0 in OT.  If they handle the Stars like they did the Red Wings, then I can see them going all the way to the Cup!


----------



## armac (Apr 25, 2003)

*so tired...*

With all these multi-overtime games happening in 
the playoffs this year it is no wonder I've been so
tired lately.

I stayed up until the end last night, and I'm yawning
at work today.  Hopefully the Senators will make it
easy on me tonight and finish the Flyers in regulation
time.   

Although the Sens don't really have a great record
in game 1s (2-7) in their playoff history.

Sens in 7.  

Go Sens Go!!!

armac


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 25, 2003)

Excuse me if I feel otherwise.

But glad to see the Ducks win...even though I still think the Stars could have pulled it out. But we'll have to see. Tonight though, here's hoping the offense comes in buckets for the Flyers.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes, congrats to the Ducks on a hard fought win.  That was a no-goal though according to the rule they quoted.  Heck, even Barry Melrose (that's Mr. Mullet to you!) said it was the right call... he also admitted that's a really obscure rule, heh.  Anyway, that was a fantastic game.  As for the refs going home... well yeah, it's overtime in the playoffs.  You basically have to pull a gun and pop a cap in a dude to get sent to the box.  The goalies were outstanding in this game.  I think this was a huge eye opener for the Ducks.  When they go back and watch the tape and see that Dallas handed them that two goal lead and neglected to really put the puck on net for the first 30 minutes of the game that the Ducks will get a bit worried.  Dallas rarely plays that poorly two games in a row, I know because I've watched them all season.  Of course there has to be a little voice in the back of the Stars minds saying, "look what they did to the Wings..."  Giguere is human.  He's pretty darn good, but the Stars have had hard fought series with good goaltenders throughout the years.  If they can beat Brodeur and Roy they can beat "Jiggy".  I still want to see how the Ducks react to a loss, but it loses some effect if it isn't a first game in the series loss since they already know they can win.

New Jersey kicked butt.  They took names.  Saint Louis and Lecavalier need to be on the same line, but that's really putting all your eggs in one basket.  Madden and Stevens can shut them down for the most part and Jersey can play offense not worrying too much about defense on a second, third or fourth line, especially with Martin Brodeur between the pipes.  Obviously Tampa needs to make the switch though, because it's the only way they won in round 1.

Paragon, did your niece and brother leave early or stay for the whole thing?  I'm looking for reasons Dallas dropped this one... if I can blame you or your family, I will!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 25, 2003)

They left early.  Hell if he'd brought me the ticket stubs i could have gone down and seen and entire games worth of OT   Congrats to the Ducks, but Turco (and i love the guy) has got to stop giving up the soft goal or two a game, please.


Paragon


----------



## Harlock (Apr 25, 2003)

okay then.  New rule for Paragon and his family: No leaving games early.  Period.

As for the ticket stub thing, yeah, no joke.  I wonder if Daryl Hansen will have any little old ladies complaininig about the price increase after they got to see more than 2 games worth of hockey?


----------



## armac (Apr 25, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Excuse me if I feel otherwise.
> 
> But glad to see the Ducks win...even though I still think the Stars could have pulled it out. But we'll have to see. Tonight though, here's hoping the offense comes in buckets for the Flyers. *




Okay, you`re excused.  

And the offense can come in buckets for your Flyers as 
long as they come in buckets +1 for the Sens.  That 
would really damage the goalies GAA though.  I think
that Lalime could bounce back from a bad game...after
the playoff series meltdown last year, could Cechmanek?

armac


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm to lazy to go look but I wonder how many OT and multiple OT games we have had so far this playoff season.  Through today does anyone know the total number of games played and how many have been decided in OT?


----------



## Harlock (Apr 25, 2003)

Broken Fang said:
			
		

> *I'm to lazy to go look but I wonder how many OT and multiple OT games we have had so far this playoff season.  Through today does anyone know the total number of games played and how many have been decided in OT? *




As of around 12:30 am central daylight time this morning:

Games Played in the Post Season: 49
Overtime Games: 11
Multiple Overtime Games: 6


----------



## Harlock (Apr 26, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As of around 12:30 am central daylight time this morning:
> 
> ...




And now it is 51, 12, and 6.  This has been a public service announcement of your friendly neighborhood Harlock.


----------



## A'koss (Apr 26, 2003)

Whew!

What a nail-biter of a game between the Wild and the Canucks, I think I'm still a little jittery!  

Shaping up to be a good series and definitely been Canada's night tonight...


Cheers,

A'koss.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 26, 2003)

Here's how I think it'll shape up:

Boring Devils hockey beats speedy Lightning.

Boring Devils hockey beats mighty Senator offence.

Boring Devils hockey beats boring Wild or boring Duck hockey.

Boring Devils win the cup.

Next year, more teams try to be more boring so they too might win the cup.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 26, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Here's how I think it'll shape up:
> 
> Boring Devils hockey beats speedy Lightning.
> 
> ...




I am just wondering but are you saying the devils are boring???


----------



## A'koss (Apr 26, 2003)

Hunh.

Does anyone else get the impression that the Ducks have a Ring of Wishes or Tinkerbell on their side...?  


A'koss.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 27, 2003)

crap.


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 27, 2003)

Well no surprise in the NJ game (except that it went into OT).

What is up with the Ducks?  They are 6-0 in the playoffs!  I think Mickey Mouse is slipping something into the other teams punch!  What are the odds they sweep Dallas as well?!?!  I know its only two games but they have got to be feeling on top of te world and the "Jiggy-bear" must be feeling he has a good opportunity to make some more money next year.

And add two more OT games to the total.  I wonder if we are going to set some kind of record this year with OT games.


----------



## Datt (Apr 27, 2003)

DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! 

One for each consective win by the Ducks!  I can not believe they are now 6-0 in the playoffs and 4-0 when the games goes into OT.  Man, if they sweep the Stars, I have a feeling they will be lifting Lord Stanley's cup.


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 27, 2003)

I was just checking out the Ducks six games so far.  In six games they have played 12 (yes twelve) OT periods!  6-0 and every win has been by 1 (yes one) goal.  WOW!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 27, 2003)

Maybe to cut down on the time it takes to play a game, they should just start the games in OT...


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 27, 2003)

Ducks Won again!!!  Wow.  If they win one more game I am going to get my broom ready for game 4.  Did God or some other being bless them this year?


----------



## Welverin (Apr 28, 2003)

Well that was less disappointing than game one.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 28, 2003)

Wel, agreed. And we scored two goals again. So it's decent. However I'm not 100% sold on Checho JUST yet. If he can be consistent and steal two more games, I'll be happy. (Steal us a series I'll be thrilled)


----------



## Welverin (Apr 28, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *If he can be consistent and steal two more games, I'll be happy.*




Nothing less the cup will suffice!

Though avoiding crushing embarrassment at least would be nice for once.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 28, 2003)

Yeah that would be nice to see, especially after some of the debaucles in since 1995... In any case I'll give Checko the benefit of the doubt. However I do feel (somewhat) that Boucher had a lot of upside. But that's just me.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 29, 2003)

I just hope the Ducks and Bolts win tonight.  Both deserve it.


----------



## Broken Fang (Apr 29, 2003)

TB wins...about time.  Not looking for any sweeps in the second round.  Well...except maybe the Ducks *S* sorry Paragon.

Ducks and Stars tied at 1 after 1.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah but the Bolts shouldn't have made it so damn close. Tortelle(sp) needs to have a serious talk with Lecaviler(sp) about stupid penalities. 

Oh and the Stars won. So there go the 6-0 winning streak. Though 6-1 isn't that bad either.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Apr 29, 2003)

such a bummer about the ducks.  my broom was hoping to be waived around again.  Oh well, thems the breaks.  I guess they really can't win them all.


----------



## Apok (Apr 29, 2003)

Looks like 7-0 just wasn't meant to be for the Ducks.  Ah, well.  It was a good game, and the Stars definitely played well.  Turco was _hot_ that night, Ruccin was damn lucky to get that one goal by him.  Anaheim had a few really good chances, but they just got shut down. 

Great goaltending on both sides of the ice. 

I can't wait to see the Philly/Ottawa matchup tonight, especially if the Flyers plan to up the physical intensity of the game.  Also, it looks as though the Minnesota/Vancouver game is going to get just a little nastier.  Damn, I love hockey!


----------



## Datt (Apr 29, 2003)

Damn.  I was hoping that the Ducks could go 16-0 in the playoffs!   Oh well.  I am happy for the Stars.  They deserved to win at least 1 game this series.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 29, 2003)

I hope they bring the intensity, the body AND better defense Apok. But yeah the Wild/Canuck series is reminding me a lot of the first meeting between the Avs and the Wings in the Playoffs.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 29, 2003)

Whew.
Glad to have Billy back.

Paragon


----------



## Harlock (Apr 29, 2003)

Paragon said:
			
		

> *Whew.
> Glad to have Billy back.
> 
> Paragon *




Yip, it makes a difference, but I wish Dallas had a more humiliating victory.  If they had beaten the Ducks say 5-0 or 5-1 then I think that might have forced the Ducks to ponder a bit about how well they've done and instill a bit of self doubt as to whether or not they were a fluke and their luck was out.  losing 2-1 doesn't really force you to worry too much.  The Ducks haven't played this well all season.  I wonder how Giguere will follow a bad game when he actually has one?  Scary stuff.  I'm used to the Stars playing hungry because they are down though.  I hope they stay hungry.

I am so on the Wild bandwagon right now!  I think I'm happy with three of the four remaining Western Teams winning the cup.  So, will the Western Conference teams I am rooting for, please step forward... not so fast Vancouver!

Yip, if the Ducks beat the Stars I will cheer them on.  If the Wild play the Ducks I'll cheer them both on!  I won't cheer for Vancouver unless TB threatens me with bodily harm.  Even then, I'll lie.  

Eastern Conference?  Eh, I have to pull for New Jersey.  I love defensive hockey, the neutral zone trap and goalies that look impenetrable.  Yeah, I'm the guy that likes boring hockey.  Give me grinding, physical, dirty play all day long!


----------



## armac (Apr 29, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> *
> Eastern Conference?  Eh, I have to pull for New Jersey.  I love defensive hockey, the neutral zone trap and goalies that look impenetrable.  Yeah, I'm the guy that likes boring hockey.  Give me grinding, physical, dirty play all day long! *




Well, if you like the dirty play, I've recently heard that 
Ottawa is one of the dirtiest teams in the league...   

If Hitchcock wants to dress Fedoruk, I'd welcome it.  They
would have to pull someone else and the Sens can skate
around him.  For that matter, play a lot of Brashear and
Fedoruk.  I'd like the Sens chances.

Looking forward to tonight, and I hope that Cechmanek
doesn't play as well as last game.  

Go Sens Go!

armac


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 29, 2003)

Paragon said:
			
		

> *Whew.
> Glad to have Billy back.
> 
> Paragon *




aw thanks man


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 29, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> *...Yip, if the Ducks beat the Stars I will cheer them on.  If the Wild play the Ducks I'll cheer them both on!  I won't cheer for Vancouver unless TB threatens me with bodily harm.  Even then, I'll lie.  *




Start lying...but make it sound sincere 

Oh wait I forgot my end of the deal: I'm going to kick your ass Harlock


----------



## Harlock (Apr 29, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Start lying...but make it sound sincere
> 
> Oh wait I forgot my end of the deal: I'm going to kick your ass Harlock  *




*Harlock cowers.

Go, Orca-whale-sweater-clad-men, go!

*Harlock mumbles something about a "Wild" finish to this year's cup race.


----------



## shadoe (May 1, 2003)

Wow what a disapointing Stars vs. Ducks game last night. It just seemed to drag on with flakey calls going to both teams. Oh well, I am pretty sure that the Stars are not going to make it past this round of the playoffs.


----------



## Datt (May 1, 2003)

DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS!

WOO HOO!!! 1 more game and conference finals here we come!! I can't believe Jiggy finally got a SO.  That is just greatness!  Thier streak of 1 goal games continue!


----------



## schporto (May 1, 2003)

Anybody else find it odd.
Game 1.
Jersey beats Tampa.
Ducks beat Stars.
Ottawa beats Philly
Canucks beat Wild

Game 2.
Jersey beats Tampa.
Ducks beat Stars.
Philly beats Ottawa
Wild beat Canucks.

Game 3
Tampa beats Jersey
Stars beat Ducks
Ottawa beats Philly
Canucks beat Wild

Game 4
Jersey beat Tampa
Ducks beat Stars

Jersey and Ducks win together.
Philly and Wild win together.
Just kinda weird.
-cpd


----------



## Welverin (May 1, 2003)

schporto said:
			
		

> *Anybody else find it odd.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...




Yes it is, doesn't bode well for the Flyers.


----------



## Paragon (May 1, 2003)

Crap



Paragon


----------



## Nightfall (May 1, 2003)

Wel,

I'm not much for concidences...but I do hope the Flyers win Game 4 regardless of whether the Wild win or not.


----------



## Harlock (May 1, 2003)

Paragon said:
			
		

> *Crap*




Double crap.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 1, 2003)

I've been away from this thread too long.

And not that these remarks matter much at this late date, but FWIW, my second round predicitions are:
1) Devils in five or six.  They're just too solid top to bottom for Tampa bay to match up with.
2) Flyers in six.  Ottawa is a fraud until proven otherwise.
3) Stars in seven.  The Ducks are impressing the heck outta me, but this was my original thought and I'm sticking with it.
4) Vancouver in seven.  The Wild will keep things close, but the Canucks have too much offense.

Overall, I love the high number of close and OT games.  Good luck to those of you who still have rooting interests beyond hating one team or another .


----------



## dpdx (May 1, 2003)

C'mon, Sens! Hoss got us a Memorial Cup here in Portland. That's my guy.


----------



## Welverin (May 1, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *I'm not much for concidences...but I do hope the Flyers win Game 4 regardless of whether the Wild win or not.*




So do I, but wha's reallly got me concerned is the alternating wins trend that they have going.


----------



## Apok (May 1, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Double crap. *






Go Ducks!!


----------



## Nightfall (May 1, 2003)

True but here's hoping that it follows the pattern of the last series. (Winning in 7 games is fine since it's STILL winning.)


----------



## Welverin (May 2, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *True but here's hoping that it follows the pattern of the last series. (Winning in 7 games is fine since it's STILL winning.) *




Unfortunately it would seem Ottawa can only lose when they don't score, but if they get any goals they win. All three of their loses so far have been shutouts.

During tonight?s game once again left me wondering why so many people question Cechmanek. Sure he looks uglier than Hasek ever did, but he stops the puck and wins games, what more do you want from a goalie?


----------



## Nightfall (May 2, 2003)

So I guess we have to hope for a lot of shuts huh?


----------



## EarthsShadow (May 2, 2003)

One more game for the Ducks to go, then they will have topped off the number 1 and 2 seeds in the Western.  Has that ever happened before?


----------



## Datt (May 2, 2003)

Well let us hope that the above pattern stays true and the Wild wins tonight and the Devils win tonight.  Then in keeping with the pattern the Ducks will win tomorrow night!  Oh and if they do win tomorrow night or should I say when they win tomorrow night?  They will have the fewest losses in the playoffs!  That is right they will be in the Conference finals with only 1 loss!  The next closest team would be NJ if they win tonight with 2 losses!


----------



## Paragon (May 2, 2003)

There is hope!!!!  My friend Big John is going to the game on Saturday and he is planning to run out on the ice and poke giguere in the eye.  just one eye,  just poke him.  hehehe



Paragon


----------



## Datt (May 2, 2003)

Oh come on now, you can't just go up and poke Jiggy in the eye!  That just ain't right!


----------



## Harlock (May 2, 2003)

Datt said:
			
		

> *Oh come on now, you can't just go up and poke Jiggy in the eye!  That just ain't right!  *




As much as it pains me, I have to agree with Datt.  I mean Big John poking Jiggy in the eye just isn't hockey, man.  Now if Hatcher goes in there, roughs him up real good and gets tossed, now that's hockey!  Derian... you read these boards? 

On a more positive note I am ready and willing to cheer for the Ducks should they beat Dallas.  I'd love to see the Wild advance too.  Wait, is TB reading?  I mean go 'Nucks.  Anyway... the Sens don't thrill me, I'm really pulling for the Flyers and Stars right now, as well as New Jersey, but I think Jersey has things well in hand.


----------



## Welverin (May 2, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> *I'm really pulling for the Flyers and Stars right now, as well as New Jersey, but I think Jersey has things well in hand. *




NO! I forbid! There will be no pulling for New Jersey!


----------



## Quickbeam (May 2, 2003)

For my part I'm pulling for the Ducks, 'Nucks, Flyers and a local Pee Wee team at this point.  Who the heck would have thought that _anyone_ would be talking about several of these teams heading into May?


----------



## Welverin (May 2, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *For my part I'm pulling for the Ducks, 'Nucks, Flyers and a local Pee Wee team at this point.  Who the heck would have thought that anyone would be talking about several of these teams heading into May?*




That's all ok, it's just the Devils who are off limits.


----------



## shadoe (May 2, 2003)

I don't mind rooting for just about all of the teams left. I'm sorry Ducks fans, I will be rooting for the Stars over your Ducks, but I don't think anything short of Cuthulu coming down to the ice on a surprise visit to Jiggy, is going to get us past this round.

Wait a minute, maybe I can use Plush Cuthulu to change the corse of this series.  

On a more serious note, while I think the Stars will win one more game, I don't think they are going to win the series.  

GO STARS !!!


----------



## Quickbeam (May 2, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's all ok, it's just the Devils who are off limits. *




I've gathered you are not a Devils fan .
BTW, did anyone hear the unbelievably stupid story about Anaheim's management requesting the "Star Spangled Banner" be replaced with "God Bless America" because the former song has the word Stars in its lyrics?


----------



## Welverin (May 2, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've gathered you are not a Devils fan .*




Well I am a Flyers fan...



> *BTW, did anyone hear the unbelievably stupid story about Anaheim's management requesting the "Star Spangled Banner" be replaced with "God Bless America" because the former song has the word Stars in its lyrics? *




Don't remind me.


----------



## Datt (May 2, 2003)

I thought that was wierd when they had the lady sing "God Bless America" at the beginning of the game on Wednesday.  I just figured they were going for something different.  If that is the truth, that is just wierd!  I mean it wasn't like they were at the AAC where the fans yell STARS everytime the word is sung doing the "Star Spangled Banner".


----------



## Quickbeam (May 2, 2003)

Datt:
Obviously I don't know if the news story I heard was entirely accurate, but if it is then someone in the Ducks' front office needs help!!

Welverin:
And this year I'm a Pee Wee hockey fan since the Wings have already begun making their tee times.


----------



## shadoe (May 2, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> BTW, did anyone hear the unbelievably stupid story about Anaheim's management requesting the "Star Spangled Banner" be replaced with "God Bless America" because the former song has the word Stars in its lyrics? *




According to the local comentators(sp?) Daryl Ray and Ralph Strangis(sp?), that is a true story. They mentioned it before game 4. I thought that it was odd when they did not sing the "Star Spangled Banner" at game three, and even more so during game four. My sarcastic comment was that "I guess they can't find anyone who can sing the "Star Spangled Banner"", then I just about fell out of my chair when they said the reason.


----------



## Datt (May 2, 2003)

I must have missed Daryl and Ralph talking about it.  It was my birthday Wednesday and I had just walked in from dinner with my wife and friends when the game was starting.  I just heard the lady singing "God Bless America."  If someone in the front office of the Ducks requested it, they need some help.


----------



## Nightfall (May 3, 2003)

Not going to say it...but looks like our worst fears have come true Wel. They are still here.


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 3, 2003)

The series is 3-1 for the Canucks! Wahoo!

Hopefully we've only got one more game of Jacques Lemaire left hockey to go, and then we can back to something worth watching ::fingers crossed::

Scott Bennie


----------



## Datt (May 4, 2003)

Alright did Big John poke Jiggy in the eye?  He wasn't his usualy playoff self yesterday!  Hopefully though he and the rest of the Ducks can bounce back in game 6 at the pond.


----------



## Paragon (May 4, 2003)

heheheh Big John is a big guy,  he couldn't get over the glass   but i thought it was great.  the stars came out to play a little hockey.  Arrnott was physical, Moe was flying, Stu was great (as usual), Turgeon and Billy both looked very good.  Hell even lemuiex played hard.  And then theres Niko.  Good bless the Fins.  After watching him all year play extremelly hard on both ends of the ice it was great to see him get not 1 but 2 goals, and one of them a shorty!!!  if they can keep this up I'll see you guys wed at 6:30 at the AAC!!!


Paragon


----------



## Nightfall (May 4, 2003)

*sighs* Dunno about the rest of you hockey nuts but game 5 of the Sens-Flyers series...ouch. You think scoring first would mean more in a game like this...but oh well. Game 6 tomorrow. God help us all.


----------



## shadoe (May 5, 2003)

I hope the Stars can win tonight, but I am not very optimistic about it. They have not been playing consistantly enough in this years playoffs for me to truely believe. Though if they play like they did on Saturday, I can see them bringing this back for a game seven.

As for the Wild, I hope that they win this next game, I do like the amount of work they put into each game, and I do think that they are a very good team.

At this point I would just like to see what teams make it to the next round, hopefully the Senators, Wild, and Stars.

GO STARS !!!


----------



## Harlock (May 5, 2003)

The Stars were beautiful on Saturday.  I was hoping they would have come out and done this in game one of this series because I think it would have been pretty traumatic for the Ducks to sweep the Wings and then get crushed 4-1 or 5-1 or 4-0 in game one.  They might have had that little voice in the back of their collective head saying, "well, it was fun while it lasted.  We were a fluke."  Now of course Giguere actually looked human.  This has to be a great confidence booster for the Stars and I am finally seeing them do the things I've been yelling for them to do through the TV.  Crash the nets.  Play physical.  Screen Giguere and throw the rubber at the twine.  The Stars shooting has been abyssmal in this series during a few games.  You cannot get a puck past Giguere if you don't shoot the puck.  I promise.  Giguere also has a tendency to give up the long rebound.  I want to see guys in the high slot more on him hoping to sweep in the trash that comes from those hard blue line slapshots.  I'll be glued to the set tonight.

Go Stars.


----------



## shadoe (May 5, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> *I'll be glued to the set tonight.
> *




Unfortunately so will I, I just hope that it ends after the standard three periods, instead of dragging on into over time after over time period. Damn 7:30 Pacific Time Zone Starts. Couldn't they have scheduled it for oh I don't know 6:30. I would also like to see some penaltys called on the Ducks for taking players down in thier end, especially when that gives them an Offensive chance.

GO STARS !!!!!


----------



## National Acrobat (May 5, 2003)

Well, my Tampa Boys were eliminated over the weekend, although taking New Jersey to OT several times was quite a step forward for a team that was making only their 3rd Playoff appearance ever. Hopefully this will be a step in the right direction. Just gotta avoid having to keep St. Louis, Lecavalier and Andrychuk on the same line all of the time. Hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## MThibault (May 5, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> **sighs* Dunno about the rest of you hockey nuts but game 5 of the Sens-Flyers series...ouch. You think scoring first would mean more in a game like this...but oh well. Game 6 tomorrow. God help us all. *




I enjoyed that game more than most.  

I appreciate a tight, suspensful game as much as the next guy, but we needed a good blow-out to remind us who is the favorite and who is the underdog here.  My Sens looked like they'd forgotten who they were in game 2.  Hopefully they will still remember in game 6 tonight.

I figure we should spot Philly a goal in this one too, it hasn't worked out half-bad so far.  

Cheers


----------



## sparhawk (May 5, 2003)

*GO STARS*

WoooHooo, Stars are coming into tonights game on a very high note after proving Jiggy is human and not a machine. Fun filled night of hockey tonight.


----------



## Nightfall (May 6, 2003)

You'll forgive me MT if I don't cheer but I will admit, the last two games, the Sens WERE the dominant team. I just don't see them getting past NJ. Too damn disciplined AND they know how to win. (Like to see Bonk get around Scott "I knock forwards on their butts" Stevens for six games.) But props to the Sens. They came to play. The Flyers, after game 3 didn't.


----------



## d20Dwarf (May 6, 2003)

Yes, go Stars!

Despite the stupid net rule that just cost them the tie. 

Why wouldn't I just knock the net off every time if my goalie was being deluged?

Referee Conversation During SECOND Goal Review of the Past Minute

Ref 1- "Gee, sure looks like he kicked it."

Ref 2- "Yeah, but I value my ASS. Let's call it a goal."

POST GAME EDIT

I'm very disappointed with the Stars' effort in the waning minutes of games and in overtime. What exactly does it take to get them to get off their butts and play hard? Every game they lost in this series was off a last minute goal or overtime loss, and not once did I see them outplay the Mighty Ducks, who seemed to realize that time was running out, whereas the Stars didn't. I've always thought the Stars were more style than substance, and this series just reinforces my opinion. Grr.


----------



## MThibault (May 6, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Like to see Bonk get around Scott "I knock forwards on their butts" Stevens for six games*




Well, Stevens can have Bonk.  The Sens have three lines that can score from anywhere on the ice and four lines that can play physically and positionally on the back-check.

Jersey will be tough, and there are no guarantees.  But if the Sens play with confidence, they can win.  If they give Jersey too much respect (like they did to the Isles in Game 1, and Philly in games 2-4) then they'll be out in 5.

We're in uncharted territory here for the Sens, so I would be guessing with any prediction though.

Cheers


----------



## Datt (May 6, 2003)

DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! 

WOO HOO!!!!!!

I can't believe we did it!!  Conference finals here we come!!
One step closer to playing for Lord Stanley's Cup!!!


----------



## shadoe (May 6, 2003)

All I have to say about Stars vs Ducks game 6 is, while the Ducks deserved the win, they should have been in the penalty box after the high stick on Morrow instead of allowed to scrore the game winning goal.

The Ducks out worked the Stars in five out of the six games, and that was what it took to win the series.

I am impressed by the way that the Wild beat the Canucks though.

Hopefully the reset of the playoffs are just as entertaining.


----------



## Harlock (May 6, 2003)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> *Yes, go Stars!
> 
> Despite the stupid net rule that just cost them the tie.
> 
> ...




Yeah Wil, I'm with you.  I have seen in games past whn a player intentionally knocks his own goal off the net that the refs call a "delay of the game" penalty.  I guess there is that, but everyone knows 2 minutes of one man down and a chance to even prevent the other team from shooting is worth that penalty.  I mean, if I am a goalie and I see Modano coming in for a fast break all alone and I don't have my stick becuase some jerk knocked it out of my hands 10 seconds ago, I'm lifting that net completely off of the ice.  After seeing both the Stars and Ducks lose goals from that rule, I certainly think it needs to be written to contain something along the lines of "no harm, no foul."  Not that referees are allowed to make subjective decisions during the playoffs, it could certainly be worded better, but the Ducks goal and the Stars goal that were disallowed were certainly NOT affected by that net being slightly ajar.  Both pucks crossed the goal line away from the raised area.  Not to mention, I think both times it was a matter of teams in the defensive zone pushing offensive players into the net.  As a defenseman myself, I hate to say this, it actually pains me, but maybe the refs need to start calling all the cheap shots we defenseman lay on guys near the crease?  Crosschecking isn't allowed but uh, I know that in front of the net the first thing you do is put the shaft above the hip pads and drive it toward the kidneys with both hands.  

Anyway, enough griping.  Congrats to the Wild for pasting the Canucks (looking around for TB) and Um, that sucked.  Those Canucks were robbed.  They outplayed the Wild.  It's obvious from that 7 - 2 score.  Congrats to the Ducks as well, I'm pulling for you.  I'd love to see them go all the way.  I'm a big New Jersey fan.  I like that "boring" style of grinding/pounding defensive hockey they play.  I'd pull for the Ducks or Wild over them though, because I've seen the Devils hoisting the cup pretty recently.  So anyway, Go Ducks!  Or more correctly, go Western Conference!


----------



## sparhawk (May 6, 2003)

*Ducks vs Stars*

Well the Ducks played hard and deserved the win even though I hate them for betting the better teams twice.
 So far this has been one of the worst playoffs I have seen in the last 8 yrs as far as the ref's not calling some of the penelties. Now I am one for letting the teams play and not calling some of the lesser pens but when it truly affects the game balance then it needs to be called. By not calling some of the infractions some of the time and not all of the time or only if the other team is leading then that sends a bad message to the players.

 Any way just my 2 cp


----------



## EarthsShadow (May 6, 2003)

Wow, go Ducks.  I think the team should get all the actors from the movies to sit in all the home games the rest of the playoffs.  That would be pretty cool.  Heck, give them some game time also.


----------



## Datt (May 6, 2003)

No, no game time!

I don't care how good Joshua Jackson skated in any of them!


----------



## Nightfall (May 6, 2003)

No offense to Ducks fans, but I've decided it's either the Canucks or the Wild I'm rooting for the rest of the way. Course if the Sens win a Cup then hey, I can at least feel decent that the Flyers got beat by a champ for once. (Not that it's ever good but you can sort of deal with it. Detroit winning the cup in 95 for example...)


----------



## EarthsShadow (May 6, 2003)

Shame on you Nightfall.  The Ducks needs all the support they can get.  They are the best Cindarella story to hit sports in years.  Ducks all the way.


----------



## Nightfall (May 6, 2003)

Earth, sorry man. But I refuse to root for a hockey team that was created so that a mega-corporation had a reason to do a movie...or something like that.


----------



## Broken Fang (May 7, 2003)

So who thinks the Wild are going to come back from three down a second time?  Going back home for game six, where their fans really rock the house.  If they pull out a win Vancuver better watch out in game seven...I remember that ugly Colorado game.

We have they 1 and 2 seeds from the East.  We have the 7 and 4 or 6 in the West.  Interesting...does this show domminance by the East with their few good teams and that anything can happen in the wild West?


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 7, 2003)

Congrats to the Ducks. Even though I was hoping for a Vancouver/Dallas final, your heart can't be denied. I hope you learn to hate us in the conference finals.

The second period was heart-breaking last night, but we've come back from this before, and despite the win, the Wild's looking pretty beaten up. I don't think this team can beat us on consecutive nights, but you never know.

Scott Bennie


----------



## Lord Zardoz (May 7, 2003)

I personally think that the Canucks will either Win in game six, or lose in game seven at this point.

The Wild may be a decent team and all, but I prefer to see American teams lose to Canadian teams where possible.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Harlock (May 8, 2003)

MulhorandSage said:
			
		

> *I don't think this team can beat us on consecutive nights, but you never know.*




Does 7-2 and 5-1 convince you?  Does Cloutier start next game?  Can Roloson be good three games in a row?   Does he have to be good?  This is going to be a fantastic game tmorrow with a ton of second guessing.  I feel for Vancouver.  Heck, I feel for the Wings, Stars and Avs who now have to figure out what the heck happened to them.  Pretty amazing stuff in the West this year.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (May 8, 2003)

*I am baffled*

To consecutive losses are acceptible.  2 consecutive routs are not.  What the hell is going on with Vancouver?

Vancouver has proven it can beat the Wild.  They did so 3 times.  But lately they have not only been losing, but losing big.

The Canucks have to be disgusted with themselves for letting a 3-1 series lead become a shot at elimination.

If Vancouver can get a two goal lead, I think they will clinch it.  But if they decide instead to generate penalties instead of goals, then they deserve defeat.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 8, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Does 7-2 and 5-1 convince you?  Does Cloutier start next game?  Can Roloson be good three games in a row?   Does he have to be good?  This is going to be a fantastic game tmorrow with a ton of second guessing.  I feel for Vancouver.  Heck, I feel for the Wings, Stars and Avs who now have to figure out what the heck happened to them.  Pretty amazing stuff in the West this year. *




Not until tomorrow.

Scott Bennie


----------



## Datt (May 8, 2003)

Wow.  I guess the Wild really like being down 3-1 in a series.

*Makes mental note When Ducks get Wild down 3-1 keep them there and make it 4-1*


----------



## shadoe (May 8, 2003)

I have been impressed by the Wild all season long. I think that they do deserve to go on to the finals, but we will just have to wait and see.

Tonight's game is going to be very interesting.


----------



## MThibault (May 8, 2003)

*Re: I am baffled*



			
				Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> *To consecutive losses are acceptible.  2 consecutive routs are not.  What the hell is going on with Vancouver?
> 
> *




Rope a dope?


----------



## EarthsShadow (May 8, 2003)

I am amazed also.  How long has it been since the Stars, Avs and Wings have not been in the Finals for the Western side?


----------



## Harlock (May 8, 2003)

EarthsShadow said:
			
		

> *I am amazed also.  How long has it been since the Stars, Avs and Wings have not been in the Finals for the Western side? *




1994 Stanley Cup Finalists:  Vancouver Canucks who lost to the New York Rangers.


----------



## Paragon (May 8, 2003)

*sigh*


Paragon


----------



## Broken Fang (May 9, 2003)

Well the Wild made it through period 1...looked much like the last two games.  Vancouver better not go down a goal or they are going to be in deep trouble!

I want to see history tonight...no team has ever come back being down three games in back-to-back series.  The Wild, with a win, will do so.  Might as well see some NHL history making tonight.  Plus, now that the Avs are gone, it makes for my Western conf. match up!!


----------



## Broken Fang (May 9, 2003)

Well they did it.  4-2 is the final and we have the Wild and the Ducks playing in the Western Conf. finals.


----------



## Harlock (May 9, 2003)

Minnesota outscores the Canucks 16 - 5 in the final three games of the conference semis.  Tht's one heck of a time to find your offense.  I went to the kitchen in the 2nd period to make some chocolate milk up.  I hear two goals while I am away and the crowd is loud, so I know who it is scoring.  I figure game over.  Two goals in a minute and one second.  Oh, wait, Wild scores one with some time left in the second.  Then wham!  I'm just speechless.  Ducks vs. Wild.  I wish I had a time machine.  I would score so muh cash in Vegas betting on this...  Anyone know how to find betting odds on the internet?  I wonder what the odds were and what the payoff on say, $1,000 US of the Wild making it to the Conference finals?  Then the ducks.  Unreal.  I love this game!  BTW, my predictions for the conference finals are that I would guess wrong, so I'm simply going to sit back and enjoy me some hockey.


----------



## Nightfall (May 9, 2003)

You weren't the only one Harlock. I never thought I'd see the giants in the West crumble so fast...or the "powers" in the east have some staying power.


----------



## Teflon Billy (May 9, 2003)

*Open letter to the Vancouver Canucks*

No more.

No more hoping and praying that this team will be able to avoid routinely killing itself every time it looks like something has turned around.

Naslund as a shoe in for the Scoring title this year? Blown in the final days possible.

A good placing in the playoffs? Botched at the last moment.

3-1 series lead over the Wild? Why not follow that with two _complete_ blowouts and a absolute inability to protect a two goal lead?

I can list more of this crap if need be.

The absolute worst thing about this is that there is no mystery at all to Canucks success. None. Every time your team plays a hard hitting, check-finishing, go-to-the-net style of game, you succeed. Whenever you step away from that model you fail.

Tonight, when it counted, you stepped away from that model.

It is plain, unadulterated agony to watch your team and be able to say (with about a 30 second window of accuracy) "oh god, they're blowing it". I'm sure you will see when you watch the tapes what it looks like: the punishing checks stop. The hits stop and suddenly your team is running around in their own end, chasing the puck  and double teaming such stellar NHL luminaries as Sergei Zholtok. Double teaming one guy and leaving another open to put the puck in the net.

Bertuzzi, Naslund and Morrison managed to _nearly_ equal the points of Marion Gaborik.

Congratulations guys! Top line in the NHL!

It's pathetic. It's pathetic to watch and it's a pathetic to be a fan of this idiocy.

So I'm haning up my "C is for Choke" jersey and calling it.

Adios.


----------



## Broken Fang (May 9, 2003)

I know how you feel TB...watched it happen to my Avs...Sacic, Foresberg, Roy.  The three of them make more money than the whole Wild team!  Blah...at least I got the Western Conf. final I wanted.  Might as well be for the underdog now!


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 9, 2003)

I'm not quite as heartbroken as Billy, but still upset. We let the emotion after the fluke goal get to us, and Clouts played soft in the third. Shoulda been ours. It wasn't.

Minnesota played well, and showed tons of heart and skill in coming from behind 3-1. Good luck hunting Ducks. Go Sens.

Scott Bennie


----------



## Datt (May 9, 2003)

Wow.  The Wild vs the Ducks.  That is very strange.  But I am pleased as I look at my Ducks puck my brother got me for my birthday.

So who is the underdog now?  I guess it would be the Ducks since they are number 7 and the Wild number 6.  So that means home ice for the Wild.  That isn't good.  They are now what 2-4 at home? Ouch.  Not to mention the Ducks are 4-1 on the road this postseason.  But heck if you go by stats neither of these teams should be here right now.  So to heck with the all the stats.

GO DUCKS!


----------



## Lord Zardoz (May 9, 2003)

*This is dissappointing*

The Vancouver Canucks have snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.

Anyway, there are two reasons I like seeing Canadian teams go far in the playoffs.  One is that I am Canadian.  The other is that the Canadian crowds tend to be more appreciative (in my opinion).

In all of the games I have watched so far, Everytime that a Canadian team has the lead on home ice, the crowd is going nuts.  When the same happens on home ice for an american team, its not nearly as big a deal.  The Vancouver crowd was going nuts when it was 2-0.  Some, but not many, of the american teams manage that.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Nightfall (May 9, 2003)

Datt,

I'm picking the Wild to win the series and thus have an interesting match. Two similiar styled teams (NJ and the Wild) in a pretty brutal contest.


----------



## EarthsShadow (May 9, 2003)

I'm still rooting for the Ducks.  I don't like Minnesota cuz they got rid of my Av's, so all the way Ducks.  No matter what, though, I am going to cheer for the Western side in the stanley cup finals, no matter who gets there.  Both teams are underdogs and when was the last time we saw the 6 and 7 seeds make it this far?  Probably never.


----------



## MThibault (May 9, 2003)

Hey Billy (I can call you Billy, can't I?)

Don't sweat it.  The Canucks are just starting to come into their own.  I'm from Ottawa and we've been working (slowly to be sure) towards our breakout year for almost 3 years now.  Hopefully this will be the year.  

I see the Canucks only getting better next year, and the year after that.

Cheers

(Go Sens.)


----------



## Corinth (May 9, 2003)

I, on the other hand, am pleased as punch that the Wild pulled it off.  Takes me back to the salad days of when Doug Woog ruled the Gophers' hockey program and made one championship run after another using nothing more than locally-grown talent.  If a Canadian team had to go down in post-season play, it's never a bad thing to lose to the Minnesotan team; we're practically Little Canada as it is.


----------



## Kastil (May 10, 2003)

Well I've been watching the playoffs off and on now.  My team didn't have a wish and a prayer to make it.  Yes, the Penguins prolly won't make it next year either but got it stick my team.  There is no other.

My bet is on the Sens to go all the way.  ::coughs:: Can't go wrong with an ex-Pens player in goal.  GO PATRICK!  

As for the Wild,  I watched that game (and went to work bleary-eyed and in desperate need of coffee!) and though I saw many penalities not called, (C'mon!  He knocked the stick right out of the goalie's freaking hand!)  the Wild took it to the hole when it looked like the Canucks were gonna spank them good.

All in all this final round should be intense.  GO SENS!  :-D


----------



## GreyOne (May 10, 2003)

What's to do?

Another heartbreaking year.  

I respect the Wild for winning.  They were the better TEAM.   But like 'em?  Sorry, their style of play leaves me WELL and TRULY cold.

The curse of Vancouver continues.  I've been down all day.  I shelled out for playoff tickets (went 5 times) and I'm just totally disappointed.   I've been a hardcore fan since '92.  Every year I come back for more.  I probably will again.

I don't know what it is with the Canucks.  It always seems to be ex-Canucks that help do them in too.  Ronning, Hendrickson.   Wes Walz almost was a Canuck for God's sake.  Why is it, every team seems to break a record with my club?  

I think the Canucks do have another 1-2 years with the current core of players before we see a different incarnation.  They are such a great group of guys.  I don't know what went wrong.

Phooie.

Go Ducks.


----------



## Harlock (May 10, 2003)

I've decided to make my predictions for the conference finals:

Stars take Detroit in 7.  After the grueling series against Colorado in the conference semis, Detroit is tired and worn out.  They'll give up a couple of games early on but fight back from 2 down to 3 and 1 then to 3 and 3 only to get beaten in the last game by a blue liner from a Stars defenseman just like they ended it against Vancouver in game 6 of the conference semis...

Devils beat Sens in 6.  Yeah, I know these teams match up well against each other on paper but defense wins hockey games.  Brodeur will just be a wall.  He'll get two shut outs against the vaunted Sens offense.

In the Finals, the Stars will sweep New Jersey because Big John, Paragon's friend, already has plans to poke Brodeur in both eyes as well as go Tonya Harding on the coaching staff.  Tough break for the Devils.  

I also predict Big John merchandise will sell like hotcakes in Dallas, TX for a short while as his 15 minutes plays out.  Woohoo, go Stars.

My predictions for 2003-2004 - Boston dominates all of hockey.  The Bruins hire Big John as a defenseman and he blinds nearly every goalie in the league, except for Giguere who Boston trades for.  Boston dominates the league for the next ten years since Giguere is so young and Big John turns out to be one heck of a hockey player winning the Norris trophy and alternating as MVP with Jiggy year after year.  Big John even cleans up his act and wins the Lady Byng trophy for gentlemanly play in his final landmark season with the Bruins.  

Go B's!


----------



## Holy Bovine (May 10, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *I've been away from this thread too long.
> 
> And not that these remarks matter much at this late date, but FWIW, my second round predicitions are:
> 1) Devils in five or six.  They're just too solid top to bottom for Tampa bay to match up with.
> ...




I hope you didn't lose too much money on these predictions there Quickbeam.  

Of course who would ever expect Anahiem and the Wild for the Western Conference final?  Wow.  Minn can be a damned exciting team to watch at times and Vancouvers lack of disipline and teamwork doomed them in the end.  That last period of game 7 all I saw was 5 individuals skating for Vancouver - Minn was a well-oiled machine out there (and how many of their guys got sticks to the face with  no calls?  Three? Four?  Just awful offciating).  I am personally very happy to see Bertuzzi be the goat as his late period antics cost the Canucks any hope of bouncing back.  Too bad he took classy guys like Trevor Linden with him 

And Crawford (the coach) is a classless ass - he didn't even look at anyone when he shook their hands at the Minnesota bench.  Just kind of walked the length of the bench then scampered off the ice.  _That's_ sportsmanship  

Stanley Cup final?  Sens and Wild.  The Sens have already beaten a team similar to NJ in Philly (and quite handily).


----------



## Berk (May 10, 2003)

> Minnesota outscores the Canucks 16 - 5 in the final three games of the conference semis. Tht's one heck of a time to find your offense. I went to the kitchen in the 2nd period to make some chocolate milk up. I hear two goals while I am away and the crowd is loud, so I know who it is scoring. I figure game over. Two goals in a minute and one second. Oh, wait, Wild scores one with some time left in the second. Then wham! I'm just speechless. Ducks vs. Wild. I wish I had a time machine. I would score so muh cash in Vegas betting on this... Anyone know how to find betting odds on the internet? I wonder what the odds were and what the payoff on say, $1,000 US of the Wild making it to the Conference finals? Then the ducks. Unreal. I love this game! BTW, my predictions for the conference finals are that I would guess wrong, so I'm simply going to sit back and enjoy me some hockey.




I believe Vegas was offering 100:1 odds against the Wild for making it into the stanley cup finals. As for game by game odds it depends on what the lines where and the over-under's. Let's just say that if you put the 1k on each of their wins and let it ride on the wins themselves you would be over 200k richer. Wild are the ultimate underdogs. Haven't really seen such odds against someone or something since Tyson-Douglas. Which if you bet 1k on Douglas to win you woulda won around 42k if I remember. Think Douglas was a 42:1 underdog


----------



## Nightfall (May 10, 2003)

Bov,

No offense but I don't see the Sens making it past the Devils. Unlike the Flyers, they have a PROVEN winner in Brouder. (Not that it was all Checkmanek's fault but still, would helped if he didn't give up a softie now and again.)


----------



## Dinkeldog (May 10, 2003)

I'm going to kill this one and open a continuation thread here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=50437


----------

